# Paris 2005 : la bouffe du mois, décembre...



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

*2005

3è jeudi de chaque mois : la bouffe du mois*

*Dates du dernier quadrimestre 2005* ​ 


*15 septembre*
*20 octobre*
*17 novembre*
*17 décembre*


----------



## golf (13 Septembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​*À 19h00 ou 21h30*​


----------



## golf (25 Septembre 2005)

Bon, faudra un volontaire pour aller en forêt chercher un sapin


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, faudra un volontaire pour aller en forêt chercher un sapin


 Le dernier à s'inscrire sera chargé de trouver un sapin!... 


 Bien entendu, que je viens!... 


 - Human-Fly


----------



## kathy h (12 Octobre 2005)

Un samedi? alors l&#224; il y a tr&#232;s peu de chance que je vienne, en plus une semaine avant No&#235;l il y a vraiment trop de monde sur Paris,  
ce sera sans donc sans moi les amis. 
Ou alors vous venez diner &#224; la maison ; en plus il y a plein de sapins dans mon jardin, mais ce n'est pas moi qui ferai la cuisine


----------



## golf (12 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 d&#233;cembre 2005*
Lieu du RV &#224; d&#233;terminer

*A partir de 19h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly
-






-






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (12 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 d&#233;cembre 2005*
Lieu du RV &#224; d&#233;terminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly
-






- WebO






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 d&#233;cembre 2005*
Lieu du RV &#224; d&#233;terminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
-






- WebO






-


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post...

_  Ben alors, Olivier?... :mouais: Tu veux me bannir de la Bouffe du Mois de d&#233;cembre?... :rateau:
 
​


----------



## Taho! (12 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 d&#233;cembre 2005*
Lieu du RV &#224; d&#233;terminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
-






- WebO






- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Mage-Li (13 Octobre 2005)

LoL le trip


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

mageli a dit:
			
		

> LoL le trip


Vi et :mouais: :rateau: 

Et puis, c'est pas LoL mais lol


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vi et :mouais: :rateau:
> 
> Et puis, c'est pas LoL mais lol



Et pourquoi ? :rateau:

Sinon, pour moi, c'est "en train de me titiller la cervelle"


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

Bon, les gars on se reprend... :mouais:


----------



## chagregel (13 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Bon, les gars on se reprend... :mouais:



  

Pardon... J'avais mal compris... 

:rateau: :rateau:

PS: Ma titillasson cervellistique est pour le diner de Décembre, j'ai pas fait de planning !!!


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ? :rateau:


Parce qu'à l'époque [antique] où cet acronyme a été inventé, les majuscules n'étaient quasiment pas employées [Je crois même que les premières consoles n'en avaient pas]


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

C'est loin encore D&#233;cembre, encore que ce n'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque !
D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, mon planning de week-end est plein jusqu'en D&#233;cembre ! :love:


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2005)

Nous, on sera sur Paris entre le 2 (en soir&#233;e) et le 4 d&#233;cembre... un peu trop t&#244;t, dommage.  une autre fois s&#251;rement


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Nous, on sera sur Paris entre le 2 (en soirée) et le 4 décembre... un peu trop tôt, dommage.  une autre fois sûrement


Tu fais signe et on fait une ch'tite bouffe es-spéciale gelbique en goguette


----------



## chokobelle (19 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 d&#233;cembre 2005*
Lieu du RV &#224; d&#233;terminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
-






- WebO
- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)






- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 d&#233;cembre 2005*
Lieu du RV &#224; d&#233;terminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
-
_
2





- WebO
- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
-
_
3






- Taho!


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 d&#233;cembre 2005*
Lieu du RV &#224; d&#233;terminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
-
_
2





- WebO
- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Taho!
- 
_
4






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- 
_
3





- WebO
- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Taho!
- 
_
4






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (26 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 d&#233;cembre 2005*
Lieu du RV &#224; d&#233;terminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- 
_
3





- WebO
- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Taho!
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- 
_
5






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- 
_
3





- WebO
- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Taho!
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- 
_
5






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (26 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- 
_
3





- WebO
- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Taho!
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- Spyro (ça dépend où)
-
_
6






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais signe et on fait une ch'tite bouffe es-sp&#233;ciale gelbique en goguette


 &#231;a marche


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Octobre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- 
_
3





- WebO
- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Taho!
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- Spyro (ça dépend où)
- Fab'Fab
_
6






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 d&#233;cembre 2005*
Lieu du RV &#224; d&#233;terminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO (&#231;a se pr&#233;cise: cherche couche  )
_
4





- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Taho!
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- Spyro (&#231;a d&#233;pend o&#249
- Fab'Fab
_
6






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (4 Novembre 2005)

La pr&#233;cision Suisse se perd... WebO ne sait plus compter jusque 4... 
Enfin, je dis &#231;a, je confonds le 3 et le 4 Novembre (n'est-ce pas y&b ?)


----------



## Taho! (4 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
Lieu du RV à déterminer

*A partir de 19h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO (ça se précise: cherche couche  )
- Taho! (Ça se précise aussi...)
_
5





- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- Spyro (ça dépend où)
- Fab'Fab
_
5






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2005)

ce n'est plus un midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est plus un midi ?



tu crains de ne pas avoir terminé ta sieste à 20h00  :rateau:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu crains de ne pas avoir terminé ta sieste à 20h00  :rateau:



très drôle :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tu crains de ne pas avoir terminé ta sieste à 20h00  :rateau:



on serait venu à 3 là on viendra à 0


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> très drôle :mouais:



   arrfff ©   ​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> on serait venu à 3 là on viendra à 0



un déjeuner "spécial jeunes papas"  


_faut inviter le nephou _​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> un déjeuner "spécial jeunes papas"
> 
> 
> _faut inviter le nephou _​



C'était l'occasion d'avoir la "jeune" D) maman surtout


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> C'était l'occasion d'avoir la "jeune" (  ) maman surtout



et le respect  :mouais:


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> ce n'est plus un midi ?


Faut suivre Pitch :mouais: 
Cela a effectivement été évoqué il y a un bail entre le Vulcania et le café mais la majorité a choisi le soir


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Faut suivre Pitch :mouais:
> Cela a effectivement été évoqué il y a un bail entre le Vulcania et le café mais la majorité a choisi le soir



ah pardon alors et bonne bouffe - néanmoins je n'ai rien lu parlant du choix du soir plutôt que du midi


----------



## Cillian (4 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO (ça se précise: cherche couche  )
- Taho! (Ça se précise aussi...)
- Cillian
_
6





- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- Spyro (ça dépend où)
- Fab'Fab
_
5






- 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> ah pardon alors et bonne bouffe - néanmoins je n'ai rien lu parlant du choix du soir plutôt que du midi


Les 3 dernières bouffes ont grosso modo réunis tous les acteurs de ces agapes bien réelles et c'est donc à ces occasions que les débats z'et choix ont été faits


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Les 3 dernières bouffes ont grosso modo réunis tous les acteurs de ces agapes bien réelles et c'est donc à ces occasions que les débats z'et choix ont été faits


Processus normal  

PS : 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Faut suivre Pitch :mouais:


 j'ai souvent du mal à suivre les discussions où je ne suis pas présent


----------



## teo (5 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO (ça se précise: cherche couche  )
- Taho! (Ça se précise aussi...)
- Cillian
_
6





- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- Spyro (ça dépend où)
- Fab'Fab
_
5






- Teo (anniv'/repas namoureux :love: )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> j'ai souvent du mal à suivre les discussions où je ne suis pas présent


Ben vi  Mais, mais, les absents ont toujours tort :rateau: 


Ceci étant dit, comme aucune démarche de réservation n'a encore été faites, on peut peut encore reconsidérer la question  

Donc : QUI aimerait que cette ultime Bouffe 2005 ait lieu le samedi 17 décembre à *midi*


----------



## WebOliver (5 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Donc : QUI aimerait que cette ultime Bouffe 2005 ait lieu le samedi 17 décembre à *midi*



Le soir c'est mieux.  Pour plein de raisons.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben vi  Mais, mais, les absents ont toujours tort :rateau:
> 
> 
> Ceci étant dit, comme aucune démarche de réservation n'a encore été faites, on peut peut encore reconsidérer la question
> ...



Je posais la question juste pour alimenter ma réputation de grognon   

Sérieusement, pour ce samedi là ou d'autres occasions, il est parfois diffiicle de venir en soirée ; peut être faut-il envisager en fonction de la demande, des repas en journée 

Maintenant si un processus de décision a acté que la bouffe du 17 décembre aurait lieu un soir cela ne me dérange aucunement. Par ailleurs, on peut comme à Avignon organisé le OFF


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Je posais la question juste pour alimenter ma réputation de grognon


Ah mais ça, on connaît, on a l'habitude  

Hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Cela n'exclut pas de poser la question à tout le monde


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

On peut aussi avoir une solution transversale : garder la bouffe du soir + un petit buffet vers 13/14 h avec une balade dans Paris dans après-midi


----------



## kathy h (5 Novembre 2005)

je ne peux pas  le samedi soir.


----------



## golf (5 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je ne peux pas  le samedi soir.


Je sais pas pourquoi mais je n'arrive pas à être étonné


----------



## AOSTE (5 Novembre 2005)

Si j?arrivai à me libérer, je serrai parmi vous avec plaisir!
Et peu importe le midi ou le soir.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi avoir une solution transversale : garder la bouffe du soir + un petit buffet vers 13/14 h avec une balade dans Paris dans après-midi



parfait pour ma petite troupe


----------



## puregeof (5 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO (ça se précise: cherche couche  )
- Taho! (Ça se précise aussi...)
- Cillian
- Puregeof
_
7





- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- Spyro (ça dépend où)
- Fab'Fab
_
5






- Teo (anniv'/repas namoureux :love: )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## puregeof (5 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant dit, comme aucune démarche de réservation n'a encore été faites, on peut peut encore reconsidérer la question
> 
> Donc : QUI aimerait que cette ultime Bouffe 2005 ait lieu le samedi 17 décembre à *midi*



Midi ou soir, qu'importe.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Novembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Le soir c'est mieux.  Pour plein de raisons.



C'est bien dommage que ta préfèrence n'aille pas au midi : je t'aurais amené des couches    



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> WebO (ça se précise: cherche couche


----------



## Taho! (5 Novembre 2005)

Bon, du coup, je vais regarder à arriver vendredi soir, mais j'y crois pas trop. Ou alors samedi matin parce que là du coup le buffet du samedi midi me dit bien :love:


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2005)

On s'oriente lentement et sûrement vers le maintien de la Bouffe du soir *et* une before


----------



## Cillian (6 Novembre 2005)

Before to 1h30 P.M.  

Between to 7h30 P.M.   

After to 1h00 A.M.   

  OK! I go out.


----------



## golf (6 Novembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> OK! I go out.


Oui, mais tu passes par la réserve à chocolat :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (6 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais tu passes par la réserve à chocolat :rateau:



Ca marche pour moi


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO (ça se précise: cherche couche  )
- Taho! (Ça se précise aussi...)
- Cillian
- Puregeof
_
7





- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- Spyro (ça dépend où)
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
_
6






- Teo (anniv'/repas namoureux :love: )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Virpeen (7 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO (ça se précise: cherche couche  )
- Taho! (Ça se précise aussi...)
- Cillian
- Puregeof
_
7





- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- Spyro (ça dépend où)
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen (heu... faut voir... hihihi... )
_
8






- Teo (anniv'/repas namoureux :love: )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (7 Novembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> iNano & Virpeen (heu... faut voir... hihihi... )



Oh yeah !!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

j'ai fait faire au glofounet sa promenade vespérale  

il ne va pas tarder à vous raconter ça


----------



## macinside (10 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO (ça se précise: cherche couche  )
- Taho! (Ça se précise aussi...)
- Cillian
- Puregeof
_
7





- Chokobelle (courageuse ^^)
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h ( il y a peu de chance ...) 
- Spyro (ça dépend où)
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen (heu... faut voir... hihihi... )
- macinside : il faut voir, aucune idée, vu que je ne sais pas ou je peu être dans 2 jours :rateau:
_
9






- Teo (anniv'/repas namoureux :love: )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## FANREM (10 Novembre 2005)

Je ne sais pas encore, mais normalement un samedi soir en decembre, ca me parait completement impossible pour ma part


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'ai fait faire au glofounet sa promenade vespérale
> 
> il ne va pas tarder à vous raconter ça


Sur recommandation de deux de nos fines gueules nous sommes allés tester, une première, un restaurant chinois 

* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​
Un rapport qualité prix exceptionnel pour un chinois qui sort de l'ordinaire tout en affichant des prix accessibles à toutes les bourses !...

Par contre, il va nous falloir prendre une décision pour être totalement peinard et gérer finement la liste 

Soit nous nous retrouvons à 19 heures et nous pourrons nous installer confortablement soit nous ne retrouvons à 21 h 30, 2ème service mais avec un risque de'un peu de cohue :rateau/
Il nous faudra *impérativement* que la liste soit ok et que nous ayons fait notre choix pour le lundi précédent [12/12]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sur recommandation de deux de nos fines gueules nous sommes allés tester, une première, un restaurant chinois



je vous dis pas: le glofounet aux baguettes


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
_
7

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy

*21 h 30* :






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h  
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
9






- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## macVamps (10 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je vous dis pas: le glofounet aux baguettes


Oh si, dis nous :rateau: :love:


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
_
7

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!

*21 h 30* : Taho!






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h  
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
9






- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

m'en fout de l'horraire en fait... Y'aurait une ouature pour me redéposer après par contre ?


----------



## Cillian (11 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
_
7

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!, Cillian

*21 h 30* : Taho!






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h  
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
9






- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

Alors là, Taho! il va pas être content...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Alors là, Taho! il va pas être content...



ben si: il pourra rentrer à pieds  

_... avant le couvre-feu _​


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

le truc a dit:
			
		

> Vous ne pouvez pas bouler Lemmy tout de suite...



12345


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> 12345


C'est quoi le jeu ?


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

y'a pas de jeu, c'est juste qu'il faut que le message fasse 5 caractères au moins, et il compte pas les citations...


----------



## morphouillon (11 Novembre 2005)

Je souhaiterais m'inscrire pour la bouffe du mois de décembre


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

et bien il suffit de reprendre la liste comme ça :
 - avec le bouton "citer" du dernier message où elle apparaît, tu clique
 - tu t'ajoute,
 - tu n'oublie pas d'incrémenter le compteur
 - ni d'enlever les balises 





> et [ /quote] pour qu'on puisse la reprendre à notre tour
> - et le tour est joué.
> 
> Comme ça en fait.
> ...


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
_
8

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!, Cillian

*21 h 30* : Taho!






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h  
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
9






- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## morphouillon (11 Novembre 2005)

Vouais, moi je ne sais pas comment il fonctionne ce forum, mais j'aimerais bien venir à la bouffe de décembre! On s'inscrit où?


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

ben juste dans cette liste que j'ai reprise. Je t'ai ajouté dans la liste en dessous de




Et c'est suffisant pour dire que tu viens.


----------



## morphouillon (11 Novembre 2005)

Alors c'est cool, je viens, perso 19h c'est possible


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

d'ailleurs, j'ai oublié de te souhaiter la bienvenue sur le forum...
Salut morphouillon... 

Et donc, pour préciser que tu viens à 19h, en bas du message ou j'ai posté la liste, tu as un bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En cliquant dessus, tu arrives à la fenêtre d'édition d'un nouveau message.
Et dans ce message, il suffit que tu efface, tout en haut la balise 





> et tout en bas la balise [ /quote]
> 
> Et ensuite, vers le milieux, tu rajoute ton pseudo à la liste des gens qui préfèrent 19h.
> 
> Vazy, je te regarde ne t'inquiète pas, je ne t'abandonne pas... Volle un coup de tes propres ailes pour nous rejoindre dans la grande famille des Macgéens


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
_
8

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!, Cillian, morphouillon

*21 h 30* : Taho!






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h  
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
-
9






- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## morphouillon (11 Novembre 2005)

- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h  
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
- Teo
-Morphouillon

Je choisis comme horraire: 19h


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Et donc, pour préciser que tu viens à 19h


Et toi, à quelle heure


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

oh golf, si c'était pour faire ça, je pouvais m'en occuper... 
Faut bien qu'il apprenne...


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

moi, si je viens, je pense 19h.


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oh golf, si c'était pour faire ça, je pouvais m'en occuper...
> Faut bien qu'il apprenne...


Il aura tout le temps, invite le plutôt au bar :rateau: 
Là bas, tu peux faire des conneries de post sans que personne s'en aperçoive :mouais:


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

morphouillon a dit:
			
		

> - golf
> - Human-Fly
> - Lemmy
> - WebO
> ...


Hi, hi, c'est déjà un début 




Y en a un qui se souvient où on a rangé le goudron et les plumes :modo:​


----------



## morphouillon (11 Novembre 2005)

Et du coup j'ai compris que j'avais encore fait nimporte quoi dans mon envoi... Désolé El Chico et merci de me souhaiter la bienvenue! En espérant te voir le 17 décembre, je te remercie pour ton aide.


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

bon allons boire un coup au boar, puisque notre présence ici semble en indisposer certains 

J'espère aussi te voir le 17 morphouillon


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

Sur recommandation de deux de nos fines gueules nous sommes allés tester, une première, un restaurant chinois 

* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​
Un rapport qualité prix exceptionnel pour un chinois qui sort de l'ordinaire tout en affichant des prix accessibles à toutes les bourses !...

Par contre, il va nous falloir prendre une décision pour être totalement peinard et gérer finement la liste 

Soit nous nous retrouvons à 19 heures et nous pourrons nous installer confortablement soit nous ne retrouvons à 21 h 30, 2ème service mais avec un risque de'un peu de cohue :rateau/
Il nous faudra *impérativement* que la liste soit ok et que nous ayons fait notre choix pour le lundi précédent [12/12]


----------



## golf (11 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
_
8

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!, Cillian, morphouillon

*21 h 30* : Taho!






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h  
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
-
9






- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (11 Novembre 2005)

morphouillon a dit:
			
		

> Et du coup j'ai compris que j'avais encore fait n'importe quoi dans mon envoi... Désolé El Chico et merci de me souhaiter la bienvenue! En espérant te voir le 17 décembre, je te remercie pour ton aide.



Franchement Morphouillon, t'es vraiment pas sortable comme mec...    t'arrives, tu fous le boxon dans la mise en page du Glof...  Fait gaffe, El Chico aurait des accointances avec la mafia russe qui a prit ses quartiers vers Bastille. Encore un truc de ce genre, et plus de Morphouillon... :affraid: :casse: 

ps: je connais le zèbre dans la vraie vie...


----------



## Freelancer (11 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
_
8

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!, Cillian, morphouillon

*21 h 30* : Taho!






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h  
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
- Freelancer
__
10






- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

de dire qu'on sait pas encore si l'on vient n'empêche pas de poster son souhait d'horaire...


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ps: je connais le zèbre dans la vraie vie...


Bah tu nous présentera alors


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> de dire qu'on sait pas encore si l'on vient n'empêche pas de poster son souhait d'horaire...


j'y avais pensé aussi, mais j'ai pas voulu faire chier... Je me suis déjà fait jeté au bar...


----------



## Stargazer (11 Novembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> ps: je connais le zèbre dans la vraie vie...



Et tu t'en vantes en plus ....?


----------



## chokobelle (12 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
_
8

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!, Cillian, morphouillon, Chokobelle

*21 h 30* : Taho!






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
- Freelancer
__
10





- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

Ah s'il y a chokobelle j'hésite.


----------



## puregeof (12 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah s'il y a chokobelle j'hésite.



Bronson avec nous ! Bronson avec nous !


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

SM sortirait-il de chez lui ?


----------



## chokobelle (12 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah s'il y a chokobelle j'hésite.




 j'ai trop de pression là


----------



## valoriel (12 Novembre 2005)

morphouillon a dit:
			
		

> Je souhaiterais m'inscrire pour la bouffe du mois de décembre


c'est ton droit


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trop de pression là


je vais en reprendre une pour fêter ça, qui n'en veut ? :love:
Ce serait cool en effet d'enfin te rencontrer !


----------



## valoriel (12 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 
*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
_
9

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!, Cillian, morphouillon, Chokobelle, valoriel

*21 h 30* : Taho!






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
- Freelancer
__
10





- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## chokobelle (12 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait cool en effet d'enfin te rencontrer !



En fait je viens si c'est pas à mon tour d'aller chez copain (chokobeau :love: ), alors voyez ça avec lui


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> En fait je viens si c'est pas à mon tour d'aller chez copain (chokobeau :love: ), alors voyez ça avec lui


mais qu'il vienne !


----------



## Taho! (13 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​





*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
_
9

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!, Cillian, morphouillon, Chokobelle, valoriel

*21 h 30* : Taho!






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
- Freelancer
__
10





- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## maiwen (15 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​





*19h00 ou 21h30*​





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
_
9

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!, Cillian, morphouillon, Chokobelle, valoriel, maiwen

*21 h 30* : Taho!






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
__
11





- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## lumai (15 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00 ou 21h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
_
10

*Je choisis comme horaire :*

*19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!, Cillian, morphouillon, Chokobelle, valoriel, maiwen, lumai

*21 h 30* : Taho!






- Chokobelle
- El_ChiCo
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
__
11





- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2005)

Mais il sera là :rateau: Pour être sûr il a validé les 2 options


----------



## Taho! (15 Novembre 2005)

bon, ben c'est à 19h00, ça sert à rien de continuer de voter pour l'heure !


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00 ou 21h30*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
_
11



> *Je choisis comme horaire :*
> 
> *19 h 00* : golf, Lemmy, Taho!, Cillian, morphouillon, Chokobelle, valoriel, maiwen, lumai, El_ChiCo (ça semble faisable)
> 
> *21 h 30* : Taho!


 




- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
__
10





- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2005)

Il n'y a pas foule dites


----------



## El_ChiCo (15 Novembre 2005)

t'inquiète, les 10 qui réfléchissent vont vite trouver leur compte... On espère que ce sera le bon


----------



## golf (15 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas foule dites


Y a des baffes qui se perdent


----------



## Taho! (16 Novembre 2005)

z'ont intérêt à venir, je fais le trajet exprès !


----------



## El_ChiCo (16 Novembre 2005)

je serai au moins là pour t'accueillir...


----------



## Cillian (16 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas foule dites



D'un autre coté moins on sera de fous plus on aura de riz


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Novembre 2005)

Alors? Midi ou soir?


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
_
11






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
__
10





- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (18 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Alors? Midi ou soir?






*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​

Cela n'exclue pas qu'un certain nombre d'entre nous puissions nous retrouver :

en début d'après midi pour un frichti 
et/ou nous nous retrouvions dans l'après-midi pour une ballade 
On a encore un peu de temps pour décider


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
_
11






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
__
11





- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ikiki (18 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
_
13






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- iNano & Virpeen 
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
__
11





- Teo


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iNano (19 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
_
13






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
__
9





- Teo
- iNano & Virpeen (sorry, budget trop limite ce mois-ci  ... ça sera pour une autre fois ! :love: ) 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

oh merde ! 

Qui se cotise pour les filles d'Offlanges ?


----------



## puregeof (21 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> oh merde !
> 
> Qui se cotise pour les filles d'Offlanges ?



Pourquoi pas ? Ce sera Noël après tout


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

sérieusement, vous avez qu'à tous m'envoyer un MP avec ce que vous pensez pouvoir donner ces demoiselle et j'essaye de regarder ce qu'on peut faire pour elles... Ca serait quand même plus sympa... non ?


----------



## puregeof (21 Novembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> sérieusement, vous avez qu'à tous m'envoyer un MP avec ce que vous pensez pouvoir donner ces demoiselle et j'essaye de regarder ce qu'on peut faire pour elles... Ca serait quand même plus sympa... non ?


J'étais sérieux. Je participe à leur addition au prorata du nombre de personnes qui feront de même.


----------



## Taho! (21 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> J'étais sérieux. Je participe à leur addition au prorata du nombre de personnes qui feront de même.


Je suis partant aussi ! viendez les filles, on vous aime ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (21 Novembre 2005)

Non mais sérieux... :rose: On ne vous a pas donné l'explication pour faire l'aumône, les zenfants...  Et puis ça nous gênerait beaucoup de jouer les boulets... :rose:

On vous suivra de près, on se tchattera, on se téléphonera, on admirera les photos... On se prosternera au pied de la bouteille de Macvin dédicadée par les Offlangeais d'un week-end :love: 

Bref, vous allez nous manquer car... on vous adore :love:  :rose:  :love:


----------



## golf (21 Novembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Non mais sérieux... :rose: On ne vous a pas donné l'explication pour faire l'aumône, les zenfants...  Et puis ça nous gênerait beaucoup de jouer les boulets... :rose:


S'il est une règle qui s'est tout naturellement instaurée parmi nous, c'est bien la solidarité 
Très très discrètement toutefois :rateau: 

Alors je vais reformuler ce que suggère l'équipe : vous vous débrouillez toutes les deux pour le transport [et encore, il peut se présenter un taxi-brousse ] mais pour le reste [hébergement, restau, etc.] *c'est notre affaire* 
Maintenant, le reste par MPs


----------



## lumai (21 Novembre 2005)

Pour ce qui est de l'hébergement, c'est déjà réglé !  
Enfin si vous pouvez vous libérer !


----------



## iNano (21 Novembre 2005)

Dernier petit message à ce propos pour vous remercier de votre gentillesse et vous dire que j'étais toute émue en lisant vos messages... :rose: :rose: :love: On va voir ce qu'on peut faire ! :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (21 Novembre 2005)

ben oui mais y'a pas de raisons que vous ne veniez pas... On va bien trouver des solutions :love:


----------



## Virpeen (21 Novembre 2005)

ça serait du pur bonheur de vous retrouver tous ! :love:


----------



## golf (21 Novembre 2005)

Ramenez vous, le reste on en cause par MPs et on en causera de visu tout bientôt


----------



## Cillian (22 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Alors je vais reformuler ce que suggère l'équipe : vous vous débrouillez toutes les deux pour le transport [et encore, il peut se présenter un taxi-brousse ] mais pour le reste [hébergement, restau, etc.] *c'est notre affaire*
> Maintenant, le reste par MPs




Tout à fait, heuuu! Thierry    


François


----------



## kathy h (22 Novembre 2005)

euhh il y a des changements? c'est quoi maintenant le rendez-vous?

bon je serai peut-être libre


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
_
13






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
__
9





- Teo

Dans l'expectative 
- iNano & Virpeen 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iNano (22 Novembre 2005)

Alors bon, nous on veut bien venir... mais il faudrait aussi que certains montent d'un étage dans la liste !!!!  Passqu'on veut un comité d'accueil digne de ce nom !  :love:


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

Ce serait vraiment cool si vous veniez les filles ! :love:


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait vraiment cool si vous veniez les filles ! :love:


Tiens, bonne idée, il ne manque plus que le taxi-brousse


----------



## Virpeen (22 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imim
- iNano & Virpeen rose: :rose
_
15






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- Stargazer
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
__
9





- Teo



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (22 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imim
- iNano & Virpeen rose: :rose
- Stargazer 
_
16






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
__
8





- Teo



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

comme quoi on a bien fait d'insister ! :love:


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2005)

Nan mais les filles vous voulez pas hésiter encore un peu... Que certains usent de leurs charmes pour vous convaincre !  

En tout cas voilà une bonne nouvelle !


----------



## ikiki (22 Novembre 2005)

vouahou!
iNano & Virpeen seraient-elles les lumières guidant les sombres indécis qui réfléchissent encore pour venir???


----------



## maiwen (22 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Que certains usent de leurs charmes pour vous convaincre !


je peux ? je peux ?  


non ? ... bon  :rose:


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je peux ? je peux ?
> 
> 
> non ? ... bon  :rose:



Hésiter ou user de tes charmes ? 

Tu viens d'ailleurs, toi ? Non ?


----------



## maiwen (22 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Hésiter ou user de tes charmes ?
> 
> Tu viens d'ailleurs, toi ? Non ?


hésiter je le fais déjà :rateau:


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hésiter je le fais déjà :rateau:


Et un froufrou de jupons te déciderait ?


----------



## Virpeen (22 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je peux ? je peux ?
> 
> 
> non ? ... bon  :rose:


Ben si, vas-y, lâche-toi ! 

Ou alors garde tout ça pour le 17 !    :love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je peux ? je peux ?


Et moi je peux hésiter ?  

:rose:


----------



## Virpeen (22 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je peux hésiter ?
> 
> :rose:


N'y pense même pas : TU VIENS ET C'EST TOUT ! :love:


----------



## ikiki (22 Novembre 2005)

si t'hésites c'est que tu n'as pas trouvé la voie empreinte de leur charme ...

mouahaha


----------



## maiwen (22 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> si t'hésites c'est que tu n'as pas trouvé la voie empreinte de leur charme ...
> 
> mouahaha


ouala comme ça c'est dit ! personne n'hésite plus  

:love:


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> si t'hésites c'est que tu n'as pas trouvé la voie empreinte de leur charme ...


:mouais:

J'ai pas compris


----------



## ikiki (22 Novembre 2005)

Oh!?  
Pas à moi d'expliquer...  mais à certaines macgéennes!!!


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Oh!?
> Pas à moi d'expliquer...


Ben si c'est à toi que je demande...


----------



## ikiki (22 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben si c'est à toi que je demande...



heu tu veux que j'use des mes charmes pour hoter ton hésitation à venir???  :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (22 Novembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> heu tu veux que j'use des mes charmes pour hoter ton hésitation à venir???  :mouais:


Euh c'est pas ce que je voulais dire  
De toutes façons y en a qu'une qui pourrait me décider et elle s'est pas encore inscrite dans la liste


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est pas ce que je voulais dire
> De toutes façons y en a qu'une qui pourrait me décider et elle s'est pas encore inscrite dans la liste



elle vient à l'aviron: c'est long


----------



## ikiki (22 Novembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh c'est pas ce que je voulais dire
> De toutes façons y en a qu'une qui pourrait me décider et elle s'est pas encore inscrite dans la liste


 
et bien use de tes charmes à toi pour motiver la dite personne à s'inscrire!!!


----------



## Stargazer (22 Novembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Et un froufrou de jupons te déciderait ?




Non mais oh !!!! 

Je fais pas ça pour tout le monde non plus ... faut juste demander gentiment !


----------



## maiwen (22 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais oh !!!!
> 
> Je fais pas ça pour tout le monde non plus ... faut juste demander gentiment !


 tu insinue que je suis tout le monde et n'importe qui ?   

naméo


----------



## Stargazer (22 Novembre 2005)

Non, que je le fais pas à tout le monde .. :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais oh !!!!
> 
> Je fais pas ça pour tout le monde non plus ... faut juste demander gentiment !


On arrête pas de demander gentiment un certain tablier


----------



## Stargazer (22 Novembre 2005)

Pas assez gentiment alors ...


----------



## Taho! (22 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez gentiment alors ...


non, c'est que tu ne tiens pas tes paroles. Point


----------



## Stargazer (22 Novembre 2005)

Que tu crois ...   

Enfin tu verras bien !


----------



## lumai (22 Novembre 2005)

Oui ! J'espère bien !


----------



## valoriel (23 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle vient à l'aviron: c'est long


surtout si elle vient de bayonne


----------



## Malow (23 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imim
- iNano & Virpeen rose: :rose
- Stargazer 
_
16






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Jahrom et Malow
__
8





- Teo



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (23 Novembre 2005)

Allez les amoureux, viendez ! :love:


----------



## Malow (23 Novembre 2005)

Je pense qu'on va se décider à la dernière minute  

J'espère qu'il y aura plus de filles cette fois-ci ! ça changerait un peu :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (23 Novembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'on va se décider à la dernière minute
> 
> J'espère qu'il y aura plus de filles cette fois-ci ! ça changerait un peu :rateau:


La gent féminine sera visiblement bien représentée ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (23 Novembre 2005)

dites euh ... y'aura un menu enfant ? ... style euh , steak haché frites ( sans le steak haché ) ... parce que bon ... :rose:


----------



## valoriel (23 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites euh ... y'aura un menu enfant ? ... style euh , steak haché frites (sans le steak haché) ... parce que bon ... :rose:


je peux ramener des pots pour bébé si tu veux


----------



## maiwen (23 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je peux ramener des pots pour bébé si tu veux


aaaaaaah j'adore :love:   ( qui a dit que je savais pas manger   )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> dites euh ... y'aura un menu enfant ? ... style euh , steak haché frites ( sans le steak haché ) ... parce que bon ... :rose:





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je peux ramener des pots pour bébé si tu veux



C'est repassé le midi le repas ?


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2005)

Ben pour l'instant, cela n'attire pas les foules 

Plus probablement, un regroupement en milieu d'après-midi


----------



## valoriel (23 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour l'instant, cela n'attire pas les foules
> 
> Plus probablement, un regroupement en milieu d'après-midi


ben pourquoi pas!! mais faudrait proposer quelque chose et mettre une liste en place...

enfin je dit ça, mais moi midi ou aprem je sais pas encore si je serais libre :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> je peux ramener des pots pour bébé si tu veux



je me charge du bavoir


----------



## Stargazer (23 Novembre 2005)

C'est vrai que tu dois avoir l'habitude ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que tu dois avoir l'habitude ...



"d'ouvrir la nuit" aussi


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

je devrais arriver samedi dans la matinée (si y'en a qui passent par la gare de Lyon  pour repartir dimanche en fin de journée
je vous donnerais les horaires !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour l'instant, cela n'attire pas les foules



dans ce cas le tarif est une paire de baffes sauf erreur 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> lus probablement, un regroupement en milieu d'après-midi


cela fait tard


----------



## valoriel (24 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> cela fait tard


ou tôt, c'est selon


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (24 Novembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> ou tôt, c'est selon



valoriel, il faut suivre les discussions mais bon tu es jeune


----------



## valoriel (24 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> valoriel, tu es jeune


c'est ce qui me permet de te répondre à 12h02


----------



## benjamin (24 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imim
- iNano & Virpeen rose: :rose
- Stargazer 
_
16






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Jahrom et Malow
- benjamin
__
11





- Teo



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

Benjamin ? tiens, ce serait sympa !


----------



## benjamin (24 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Benjamin ? tiens, ce serait sympa !


Ouais, pour une fois que ça tombe un samedi, un soir où je ne suis pas pris. Ça vaut bien de faire un effort pour _bouffer_ chinois  (j'connais le lieu)


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, pour une fois que ça tombe un samedi, un soir où je ne suis pas pris. Ça vaut bien de faire un effort pour _bouffer_ chinois  (j'connais le lieu)


en gros, tu viens chaque fois que je monte ! ça va finir par se voir !  :love:


----------



## AOSTE (24 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imim
- iNano & Virpeen rose: :rose
- Stargazer 
_
16






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Jahrom et Malow
- benjamin
- Aoste
__
11





- Teo



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## benjamin (24 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> en gros, tu viens chaque fois que je monte ! ça va finir par se voir !  :love:



N'oublie pas de t'épiler, au fait  :love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas de t'épiler, au fait  :love:


c'est une légende le fait que je sois poilu, juste une légende


----------



## FANREM (24 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imim
- iNano & Virpeen rose: :rose
- Stargazer 
_
16






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Jahrom et Malow
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem (C'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque mais a une semaine de Noel, ca va etre dur)
__
12





- Teo



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Cillian (24 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est une légende le fait que je sois poilu, juste une légende



Et tout le monde sait que "légende" sont un poil méchants


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (29 Novembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy​ 





*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imim
- iNano & Virpeen rose: :rose
- Stargazer 
_
16






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Jahrom et Malow
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem (C'est pas l'envie qui m'en manque mais a une semaine de Noel, ca va etre dur)
__
13





- Teo
- Pitch's family



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## teo (2 Décembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Et tout le monde sait que "légende" sont un poil méchants





Excellent ! 




De mon côté, entre les piliers du Bar et l'épilé du Bar, mon choix est fait: je choisis le naturel (qui revient au galop  )









_:rateau: bon je sors... c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux  un poil off-topic  _


----------



## Spyro (2 Décembre 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (qui revient au galop  )


Kathy ?


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

reste plus qu'à prendre les billets


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'est ce qu'il y a de plus difficile oui ...


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est ce qu'il y a de plus difficile oui ...


Non, pas forcément, mais c'est ce qu'il y a de plus cher !


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

Tu voyages en première ?


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu voyages en première ?


non, j'ai des petites jambes...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu voyages en première ?



nan: il se planque dans les toilettes jusqu'à l'arrivée...  :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> non, j'ai des petites jambes...


il a de toutes pitites jambes mais un trèèèèèès grand buste  

:rose: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imim
- iNano & Virpeen rose: :rose
- Stargazer 
_
16






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Jahrom et Malow
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
__
13





- Teo
- Pitch's family



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (2 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> nan: il se planque dans les toilettes jusqu'à l'arrivée...  :rateau:




Oui c'est clair que tu prends cher dans ces conditions !  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (2 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> il a de toutes pitites jambes mais un trèèèèèès grand buste
> 
> :rose: :rateau:


Velu parait-il aussi :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Velu parait-il aussi :rateau:



Je confirme...  et je confirme aussi définitivement ma venue à la bouffe.


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Oh yeaaaaaaah !!!  

Mais t'es pas exempté de te rajouter dans la liste ... Non mais !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh yeaaaaaaah !!!
> 
> Mais t'es pas exempté de te rajouter dans la liste ... Non mais !



J'y étais déjà.


----------



## valoriel (3 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais t'es pas exempté de te rajouter dans la liste ... Non mais !


surtout qu'il y est déjà   





_edit: olivier, je vais te tuer   ​_


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oh yeaaaaaaah !!!
> 
> Mais t'es pas exempté de te rajouter dans la liste ... Non mais !


Trop fait la fête la bergère encore


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'y étais déjà.



Si il faut compter tout le monde aussi ...


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Trop fait la fête la bergère encore



Si peu si peu ...


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si peu si peu ...


Comme un vendredi soir quoi !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Voilà !  

Faut se réserver un peu pour le samedi !


----------



## iNano (3 Décembre 2005)

Ca y est ! Les billets de train sont réservés ! Attention Paris : préparez vous au grand débarquement !    
_Qu'est ce que je suis contente de venir vous voir tous..._:love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (3 Décembre 2005)

Hell yeaaaaaaah !!!!!  

:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

Mais tout Paris est au courant de votre venue ! :love:


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est ! Les billets de train sont réservés ! Attention Paris : préparez vous au grand débarquement !
> _Qu'est ce que je suis contente de venir vous voir tous..._:love: :love:


Ah, voilà une bonne nouvelle :love:


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imim
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- option prise par un visiteur surprise
__
17






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Jahrom et Malow
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
__
13





- Teo
- Pitch's family



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Virpeen (3 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est ! Les billets de train sont réservés ! Attention Paris : préparez vous au grand débarquement !
> _Qu'est ce que je suis contente de venir vous voir tous..._:love: :love:



Ben et moi alors !  
Ça me tarde, ça me tarde, ça me tarde !!!!!! :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Décembre 2005)

J-14 :rateau:


----------



## kathy h (3 Décembre 2005)

mince alors il y aura du beau monde, j'espère que je pourrai venir..... et puis j'ai habité dans le 13ème pendant presque 10 ans, ça me rappellera ma jeunesse


----------



## AOSTE (3 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappellera ma jeunesse



Pas si lointaine


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

Evidemment qu'il y a du beau monde, puisqu'on vient ! :love:


----------



## imimi (4 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- option prise par un visiteur surprise
__
17






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Jahrom et Malow
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
__
13





- Teo
- Pitch's family



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iNano (4 Décembre 2005)

Je lance un appel à tous ces gens, là, en-dessous... : 





- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- maiwen
- TranXarnoss
- Jahrom et Malow
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
__
13

Faudrait voir songer à monter d'un étage... C'est pas coutume que tant de provinciaux montent à la capitale... ça serait dommage de rater ça : on aura nos casquettes Crédit Lionceau© de la caravane du tour de France, nos appareils photos autour du cou, nos K-Ways© roulés en boule autour de la taille et nos sacs à dos Lafumette©... Franchement...


----------



## maiwen (4 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- option prise par un visiteur surprise
__
18






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- TranXarnoss
- Jahrom et Malow
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
__
12





- Teo
- Pitch's family



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## iNano (4 Décembre 2005)

Aaaaaahhhh !!!!! Ben voilà ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (4 Décembre 2005)

Belle initiative iNano ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (4 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Je lance un appel à tous ces gens, là, en-dessous... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 J'avais pu vu ! :love:
Je retrouve là ta poésie naturelle.... 

:rateau:


----------



## kathy h (4 Décembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Pas si lointaine




:love: :love:


----------



## wizzz (7 Décembre 2005)

Salut tour le monde !
Je suis inscrite sur macG depuis peu et ça me plairait bien de vous rencontrer "pour de vrai"...
Comment on fait pour venir ? Il faut s'inscrire seulement ? c'est à quelle heure exactement ? 19h30 ou 22h ?


----------



## valoriel (7 Décembre 2005)

oui, on peut encore s'inscrire   

pour cela, rien de plus simple. tu reprends le post précédent, en enlevant les balises "quotes" et tu t'ajoutes dans la liste...

l'horaire retenu est *19h00*, mais tu peux arriver un peu en retard 

et pour l'instant, rien de plus à faire... en général, c'est après le repas qu'il faut payer


----------



## wizzz (7 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> oui, on peut encore s'inscrire
> 
> pour cela, rien de plus simple. tu reprends le post précédent, en enlevant les balises "quotes" et tu t'ajoutes dans la liste...
> 
> ...



oh là... le post, les quotes... je viens d'arriver et je ne maitrise pas encore tout ça ! help !


----------



## valoriel (7 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> oh là... le post, les quotes... je viens d'arriver et je ne maitrise pas encore tout ça ! help !


@llez zou, j'le fais pour toi... mais c'est bien pasque t'es nouvelle  :love: :love:


----------



## valoriel (7 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise
__
19






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- TranXarnoss
- Jahrom et Malow
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
__
12





- Teo
- Pitch's family



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## wizzz (7 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> @llez zou, j'le fais pour toi... mais c'est bien pasque t'es nouvelle  :love: :love:



merci valoriel ! C'est cool !


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> @llez zou, j'le fais pour toi... mais c'est bien pasque t'es nouvelle  :love: :love:


Ah, c'est gentil de faire le service de nuit :rateau: 
Quel gentleman, quelle classe 

Quel dragueur invétéré ​


			
				wizzz a dit:
			
		

> oh là... le post, les quotes... je viens d'arriver et je ne maitrise pas encore tout ça ! help !


Bienvenue parmi nous 






			
				wizzz a dit:
			
		

> merci valoriel ! C'est cool


Heuu...
Ne le flatte pas trop, il va encore être intenable à table :mouais:


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* À vis à la population*​



			
				Ceuss qui viennent a dit:
			
		

> - golf
> - Human-Fly
> - Lemmy
> - WebO
> ...


Je vous propose que nous nous retrouvions pour une Before vers 16:00 dans le quartier de l'Opéra [lieu + précis à déterminer] pour un lèche vitrines de Noël 



Heuuu...
N'insistez pas Mesdames, la rue de la Paix et la place Vendômes sont proscrites :mouais:


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> *samedi 17 décembre 2005*
> * À vis à la population*​
> 
> 
> ...



 Je confirme pour le repas à 19h. 
 De même que pour le rendez-vous à 16h. 

  Pour des raisons diverses et variées, il est hors de question que je rate ça!... :love: 


  PS : J'ai vraiment hâte de voir qui est ce visiteur surprise, mais j'ai l'impression que je ne vais pas être déçu!...


----------



## Malow (7 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise ( C'est qui ? )
- Jahrom et Malow (19H)
__
21






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- TranXarnoss
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
__
10





- Teo
- Pitch's family



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Virpeen (7 Décembre 2005)

Dis donc... Oui... Si, si ! Toi, là ! Pas la peine de te cacher !   Petit dragon n'est pas discret...  

Alors, c'est quand que tu pense à faire remonter ton nom d'une liste ? :love: 
S'il te plaît... :love: Poliment... :rose:


----------



## AOSTE (7 Décembre 2005)

J'espere être là!!


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise ( C'est qui ? )
- Jahrom et Malow (19H)
__
21






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Spyro
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- TranXarnoss
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
__
10





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63 (kel dommage  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

En + c'est un samedi,ça aurait été trop cool!!! 
.... mais pourquoi ai-je déjà prévu qq chose!!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Décembre 2005)

ange_63 a dit:
			
		

> En + c'est un samedi,ça aurait été trop cool!!!
> .... mais pourquoi ai-je déjà prévu qq chose!!!!!


 Ben je ne sais pas ce que tu avais prévu, mais tu n'as plus qu'à reporter, ou annuler.  Voilà tout.


----------



## ange_63 (7 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Ben je ne sais pas ce que tu avais prévu, mais tu n'as plus qu'à reporter, ou annuler.  Voilà tout.



heuuu nan c pas possible...:rose:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Décembre 2005)

Juste un post pour remettre la page comme il faut ...


----------



## valoriel (7 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Juste un post pour remettre la page comme il faut ...


 :mouais: :mouais:

m'est avis que t'as loupé ton coup


----------



## Stargazer (7 Décembre 2005)

Non car la page ne s'affichait pas ! 

Réfléchis avant de poster !


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise ( C'est qui ? )
- Jahrom et Malow (19H)
- Spyro
__
22






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- TranXarnoss
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
__
9





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63 (kel dommage  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Virpeen (7 Décembre 2005)

Oh ben j'ai insisté un peu, moi... :rose: 

Cooooooool ! :love:


----------



## Stargazer (7 Décembre 2005)

Oui un peu ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

et lequel avait pris sa peluche en otage ? :rateau:


----------



## Virpeen (7 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et lequel avait pris sa peluche en otage ? :rateau:



C'est moi... mais elle était en très bonne compagnie !


----------



## quetzalk (10 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise ( C'est qui ? )
- Jahrom et Malow (19H)
- Spyro
__
22






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- TranXarnoss
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk (p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non... )
__
10





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63 (kel dommage  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## fredmac75 (10 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise ( C'est qui ? )
- Jahrom et Malow (19H)
- Spyro
- Fredmac75 (vous allez devoir me supporter à nouveau... )
__
22






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- TranXarnoss
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk (p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non... )
__
10





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63 (kel dommage  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise ( C'est qui ? )
- Jahrom et Malow (19H)
- Spyro
- Fredmac75 (vous allez devoir me supporter à nouveau... )
___
*23*






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Freelancer
- TranXarnoss
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk (p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non... )
__
10





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63 (kel dommage  )


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Freelancer (11 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise ( C'est qui ? )
- Jahrom et Malow (19H)
- Spyro
- Fredmac75 (vous allez devoir me supporter à nouveau... )
___
*23*






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- TranXarnoss
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk (p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non... )
__
  9





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63 (kel dommage  )
 - Freelancer (i'll be back)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Mille Sabords (11 Décembre 2005)

Raaah, je suis encore pris dommage, je mâterai les photos









*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise ( C'est qui ? )
- Jahrom et Malow (19H)
- Spyro
- Fredmac75 (vous allez devoir me supporter à nouveau... )
___
*23*






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- TranXarnoss
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk (p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non... )
- Mille Sabords
__
10





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63 (kel dommage  )
 - Freelancer (i'll be back)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Décembre 2005)

Mille Sabords a dit:
			
		

> - Mille Sabors


 Ne réfléchis pas trop non plus, bachi bouzouk!... Synecdoque! Pirate! Catachrèse! Flibustier! Syllepse! Moule à gaufres! 

 Confirme plutôt ton inscription!...


----------



## AOSTE (11 Décembre 2005)

De 23 a 17 bizar vous avez dire bizar comme c'est bizar


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise ( C'est qui ? )
- Jahrom et Malow (19H)
- Spyro
- Fredmac75 (vous allez devoir me supporter à nouveau... )
___
*23*






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- TranXarnoss
- benjamin
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk (p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non... )
- Mille Sabords
__
10





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63 (kel dommage  )
 - Freelancer (i'll be back)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## benjamin (11 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise ( C'est qui ? )
- Jahrom et Malow (19H)
- Spyro
- Fredmac75 (vous allez devoir me supporter à nouveau... )
- benjamin
___
*24*






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- TranXarnoss
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk (p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non... )
- Mille Sabords
__
9





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63 (kel dommage  )
 - Freelancer (i'll be back)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## benjamin (11 Décembre 2005)

Pour l'instant, je viens (pour l'instant, me souffle-t-on dans l'oreillette :rateau: ).
Et il va bientôt falloir monter un resto pour l'occaze


----------



## Mille Sabords (11 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- option prise par un visiteur surprise ( C'est qui ? )
- Jahrom et Malow (19H)
- Spyro
- Fredmac75 (vous allez devoir me supporter à nouveau... )
- benjamin
___
*24*






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- TranXarnoss
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk (p'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non... )
__
9





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63 (kel dommage  )
- Freelancer (i'll be back)
- Mille Sabords (j'ai un déménagement, A+)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## daffyb (11 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- option visiteur surprise
__
24






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- TranXarnoss
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk
_
9





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63
- Freelancer
- Mille Sabords
- daffyb (dommage, ça ne sera pas encore pour cette fois) 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## TranXarnoss (12 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- option visiteur surprise
- TranXarnoss
__
25






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk
_
8





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63
- Freelancer
- Mille Sabords
- daffyb (dommage, ça ne sera pas encore pour cette fois) 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## AntoineD (12 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- option visiteur surprise
- TranXarnoss
__
25






- Chokobelle
- Kathy h 
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk
_
8





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63
- Freelancer
- Mille Sabords
- daffyb 
&#8211; AntoineD (...et moi j'ai ma meuf qui prend l'avion  )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## kathy h (12 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- morphouillon
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- option visiteur surprise
- TranXarnoss
__
25






- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk
_
8





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63
- Freelancer
- Mille Sabords
- daffyb 
- AntoineD
- Kathy h 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (12 Décembre 2005)

Tu dépasses les bornes des limites là kathy ....


----------



## morphouillon (12 Décembre 2005)

Désolé, je me suprime de la liste, pas possible ce mois çi. Bonne soirée à tous!







*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- option visiteur surprise
- TranXarnoss
__
24






- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk
_
8





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63
- Freelancer
- Mille Sabords
- daffyb 
- AntoineD
- Kathy h 
- Morphouillon


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Stargazer (12 Décembre 2005)

Même le poto de papylancer .... On aura pas d'infos croustillantes !


----------



## Stargazer (12 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- option visiteur surprise
- TranXarnoss
__
24






- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk
_
6





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63
- Freelancer
- Mille Sabords
- daffyb 
- AntoineD
- Kathy h 
- Morphouillon

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## colette (12 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- option visiteur surprise
- TranXarnoss
__
24






- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Aoste
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk
_
6





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63
- Freelancer
- Mille Sabords
- daffyb 
- AntoineD
- Kathy h 
- Morphouillon
- Colette (j'aurais bien aimé, mais ce ne sera pas pour cette fois-ci)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## golf (13 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*Avons confirmé ce jour la réservation au nom de MacGé.
Vu le nombre, soyez bien là à :**

19h00*​


----------



## AOSTE (13 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- ikiki et imimi
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- option visiteur surprise
- TranXarnoss
__
24






- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk
_
6





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63
- Freelancer
- Mille Sabords
- daffyb 
- AntoineD
- Kathy h 
- Morphouillon
- Colette (j'aurais bien aimé, mais ce ne sera pas pour cette fois-ci)
- Aoste (bonne soirée a toutes et tous)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ikiki (13 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- option visiteur surprise
- TranXarnoss
__
22






- Chokobelle
- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk
_
6





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63
- Freelancer
- Mille Sabords
- daffyb 
- AntoineD
- Kathy h 
- Morphouillon
- Colette (j'aurais bien aimé, mais ce ne sera pas pour cette fois-ci)
- Aoste (bonne soirée a toutes et tous)
- ikiki et imimi

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## ikiki (13 Décembre 2005)

Désolé nous devons nous désister, un impératif c'est présenté pour ce samedi... bien domage... mais ce n'est que partie remise.
Passez une bonne soirée!


----------



## jahrom (13 Décembre 2005)

ikiki a dit:
			
		

> Désolé nous devons nous désister, un impératif c'est présenté pour ce samedi... bien domage... mais ce n'est que partie remise.
> Passez une bonne soirée!




Et iMimi peut pas venir non plus ??


----------



## valoriel (13 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et iMimi peut pas venir non plus??


elle en vaut pas la peine   

:rose: (j'le pense pas...)

m'enfin c'est dommage mon p'tit David... :hein:
moi qui voulais voir ton nouvel iPod!!


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2005)

> - Chokobelle
> - Fab'Fab
> - macinside
> - Fanrem
> ...


Bon bon bon alors vous vous décidez ?  
_Sur les f.... LA fille  _


----------



## chokobelle (14 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- option visiteur surprise
- TranXarnoss
__
22






- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk
_
6





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63
- Freelancer
- Mille Sabords
- daffyb 
- AntoineD
- Kathy h 
- Morphouillon
- Colette (j'aurais bien aimé, mais ce ne sera pas pour cette fois-ci)
- Aoste (bonne soirée a toutes et tous)
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle (pour une prochaine fois  )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2005)

Ah mais non c'était pas du tout à ça que je pensais     
pffffffffffffffffff  :rateau:


----------



## sofiping (15 Décembre 2005)

On peux pas la reculer d'un jour cette bouffe ... je repars de Paris Samedi midi  .... c'est Ok pour tout l'monde  ... bon Ok pour Vendredi soir alors


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2005)

Ouaip y a plein de gens qui partent samedi, pouvaient pas repousser d'un jour (les gens, pas la bouffe) ?  
TOUS DES SCROGNEUGNEUS !!!!!!!   
pffffffff


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2005)

Je serais plutôt dans l'idée de faire deux bouffes, vendredi et samedi...


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> On peux pas la reculer d'un jour cette bouffe ... je repars de Paris Samedi midi  .... c'est Ok pour tout l'monde  ... bon Ok pour Vendredi soir alors


Ah, ça, en général, quand on arrive sur le quai quand le train est parti, faut s'attendre à une déconvenue :mouais: 




nb: ce fil date du 13/09/2005 et la date retenue le 12/10/2005


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Alors, cette before ?!*​ 


			
				Ceuss qui viennent a dit:
			
		

> - golf
> - Human-Fly
> - Lemmy
> - WebO
> ...



Je vous propose que nous nous retrouvions pour une Before vers 16:00/17:00 dans le quartier de l'Opéra [lieu + précis à déterminer] pour un lèche vitrines de Noël :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose que nous nous retrouvions pour une Before vers 16:00/17:00 dans le quartier de l'Opéra [lieu + précis à déterminer] pour un lèche vitrines de Noël :mouais:


Moi j'ai anniv de maman à midi, avec toute la petite famille, alors jpeux pas dire à l'avance  quand je monte à la Ville  
Pas grave au pire y en a qu'ont des téléphones  

_(puis j'appellerai maiwen pour lui demander le numéro de taho par exemple, histoire qu'elle m'envoie, je sais pas moi, son numéro à elle par SMS par exemple).
PS: nan je déconne j'ai ce qui faut en numéros (je dis ça pour golf qui serait fichu de le prendre au sérieux)
PPS: pas taper_


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je serais plutôt dans l'idée de faire deux bouffes, vendredi et samedi...


 Chiche!...


----------



## kathy h (15 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je vous propose que nous nous retrouvions pour une Before vers 16:00/17:00 dans le quartier de l'Opéra [lieu + précis à déterminer] pour un lèche vitrines de Noël :mouais:



Vous êtes fou ou mazo ( je déteste les ambiances avant fêtes)  tout ce monde, pouah quelle horreur  et à Opéra en plus


----------



## Cillian (15 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes fou ou mazo ...


Je suis fou, mazo c'est l'autre.  



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ... ( je déteste les ambiances avant fêtes) ...



On sait tous que tu préfères les _ambiances *après* fêtes_  



			
				kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ..., pouah quelle horreur et à Opéra en plus



Mais si, c'est un opéra-bouffe


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes fou ou mazo ( je déteste les ambiances avant fêtes)  tout ce monde, pouah quelle horreur  et à Opéra en plus


Dis donc chochotte t'as fini de parasiter la ligne :mouais: 
T'es là : 


			
				La Normande a dit:
			
		

> - Kathy h


Alors  

On pense à nos visiteurs outre-franciliens qui aimeraient peut être voir les vitrines de Noël


----------



## WebOliver (15 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On pense à nos visiteurs outre-franciliens qui aimeraient peut être voir les vitrines de Noël



    

Désolé. Je retourne à ma valise.


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _PS: nan je déconne j'ai ce qui faut en numéros (je dis ça pour golf qui serait fichu de le prendre au sérieux)
> PPS: pas taper_


_Je vais me plumer un dragon pour Noël_


----------



## maiwen (15 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _(puis j'appellerai maiwen pour lui demander le numéro de taho par exemple, histoire qu'elle m'envoie, je sais pas moi, son numéro à elle par SMS par exemple).
> PS: nan je déconne j'ai ce qui faut en numéros (je dis ça pour golf qui serait fichu de le prendre au sérieux)
> PPS: pas taper_


on avait dit que ça restait entre nous  :rose: 

mais tu fais bien de me le rappeler j'avais oublié


----------



## kathy h (15 Décembre 2005)

malin,  avec vos caracères  de mouchen j'ai été obligée d'aller chercher mes lunettes et elles étaient très sales ( je ne m'en sert jamais )


----------



## wizzz (15 Décembre 2005)

tu ne viendras pas kathy ? Dommage, ce sera ma première "bouffe" et j'étais curieuse de savoir qui se cachait derrière la femme masquée !


----------



## AntoineD (15 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> tu ne viendras pas kathy ? Dommage, ce sera ma première "bouffe" et j'étais curieuse de savoir qui se cachait derrière la femme masquée !



...et moi donc ! ses pseudos msn et aim me faisaient rêver  :love: 

Bon, en même temps, je viens pas non plus...


----------



## TranXarnoss (15 Décembre 2005)

Y'a peut-être encore une chance pour que Kathy vienne, car il y a un invité surprise... 
Imaginez la nous faire une arrivée de star !!
je suis sûr qu'elle déteste décevoir ses fans.


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> tu ne viendras pas kathy ? Dommage, ce sera ma première "bouffe" et j'étais curieuse de savoir qui se cachait derrière la femme masquée !


:afraid: 
Z'êtes pas bien curieux ou fainéant(e)s :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> tu ne viendras pas kathy ? Dommage, ce sera ma première "bouffe" et j'étais curieuse de savoir qui se cachait derrière la femme masquée !




Houlala vaut mieux pas savoir ...


----------



## Stargazer (15 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes fou ou *mazo*



Tu nous connais bien depuis le temps ...   :love:


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- TranXarnoss
__
21






- Fab'Fab
- macinside 
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk





- Teo
- Pitch's family
- Ange_63
- Freelancer
- Mille Sabords
- daffyb 
- AntoineD
- Kathy h 
- Morphouillon
- Colette 
- Aoste
- ikiki et imimi
- Chokobelle


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## Spyro (15 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> - Fab'Fab
> - macinside
> - Fanrem
> - Quetzalk
> ...


C'est lequel qui bouffe comme 3 ?


----------



## FANREM (16 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> C'est lequel qui bouffe comme 3 ?



Pas moi, mais a ce jour, j'ai tellement de boulot que je ne sais toujours pas si je peux venir
Je deciderai cela demain a la derniere minute    selon le taf et le nombre de clients

est ce que vous m'acceptez quand meme en tout dernier ressort a l'improviste ?

PS : pour Alain, on peut s'appeler dans l'AM. Je pourrai t'en dire plus


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Je deciderai cela demain a la derniere minute    selon le taf et le nombre de clients
> 
> est ce que vous m'acceptez quand meme en tout dernier ressort a l'improviste ?
> 
> PS : pour Alain, on peut s'appeler dans l'AM. Je pourrai t'en dire plus


Mouarfff...
Comme d'hab, on garde ta chaise  
Pour la bouffe, c'est pas garantie, tu connais les zoizeaux  


ps : je te tel :rateau:


----------



## wizzz (17 Décembre 2005)

On peut venir accompagnée ? J'ai une copine (non inscrite sur le forum mais heureuse utilisatrice d'un pwb alu 12'') à qui ça plairait bien de venir à la bouffe !


----------



## TranXarnoss (17 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> On peut venir accompagnée ? J'ai une copine (non inscrite sur le forum mais heureuse utilisatrice d'un pwb alu 12'') à qui ça plairait bien de venir à la bouffe !



je dirais que oui, tu as le droit de venir accompagné car nous sommes tolérants. 
Il convient cependant de modifier la liste en conséquence.

A ce soir.


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> On peut venir accompagnée ? J'ai une copine (non inscrite sur le forum mais heureuse utilisatrice d'un pwb alu 12'') à qui ça plairait bien de venir à la bouffe !


Sur le principe, la question ne se pose même pas :rateau: Ces bouffes sont là pour cela 



			
				TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Il convient cependant de modifier la liste en conséquence.


Non, ce n'est, hélas, pas aussi simple que ça 
Il faut penser aux réservations que nous faisons :rateau:

Dans le cas présent, nous avons une toute petite marge de man½uvre


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

*samedi 17 décembre 2005*
* Sinorama*
118 av de Choisy
75013 Paris
01 53 82 09 51
Carrefour de l'avenue de Tolbiac, d'Ivry et de Choisy






*19h00*​ 





- golf
- Human-Fly 
- Lemmy
- WebO
- Taho!
- Cillian
- Puregeof
- valoriel
- lumai
- El_ChiCo
- iNano & Virpeen
- Stargazer
- maiwen
- wizzz
- Jahrom et Malow
- Spyro
- Fredmac75
- benjamin
- TranXarnoss
__
21






- Fab'Fab
- Fanrem 
- Quetzalk


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post..._​


----------



## totomag (17 Décembre 2005)

Comment on fait pour s'inscrire pour le rendez vous de ce soir?
j'aurai bien accompagnée Wizzz mais peut-être que les inscriptions sont déjà faite?


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

A cette heure, s'inscrire 
Pointe toi, c'est tout


----------



## playaman (17 Décembre 2005)

Pas trop de folie ce soir, hein ?!

Amusez vous bien !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop de folie ce soir, hein ?!
> 
> Amusez vous bien !



ce sera sage puisque la moquette nous joue son timide :rateau:


----------



## valoriel (17 Décembre 2005)

c'est quoi l'heure et le lieu du RDV pour le shopping?

on fait qqch ou pas finalement avant?


----------



## golf (17 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi l'heure et le lieu du RDV pour le shopping?
> 
> on fait qqch ou pas finalement avant?


Ben, vu le peu d'engouement, y a pas  
Donc 19 h au Sino :rateau:





_Dis donc Valo, qu'est ce que t'es bavard  Ta bal à MP affiche complète :rateau:_​


----------



## valoriel (17 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben, vu le peu d'engouement, y a pas
> Donc 19 h au Sino :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...


voui... pas eu le temps de faire de la place pour ta réponse... 

bon, ben à ce soir alors


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> _Dis donc Valo, qu'est ce que t'es bavard  Ta bal à MP affiche complète :rateau:_


_Encore un coup de Thérèse   _


----------



## maiwen (17 Décembre 2005)

enfait y'a  ils se sont retrouvés déjà  les vils


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2005)

et moi, vais retrouver alain et cillian vers 18h


----------



## TranXarnoss (18 Décembre 2005)

Premier rentré ?
Et pourtant, j'ai eu droit à une galère dans le métro au retour, 25 minutes d'attente à Bastille, des flics partout, 3 arrestations et aucune information pour les usagers sur la reprise du traffic. ça doit être normal, on est juste là pour payer le ticket sans doute.

Sinon très bonne soirée. De nouveaux visages bien sympathiques. 

La phrase de la soirée :

"J'aime pas le chocolat"
_Maiwen_.

No comment.


----------



## Malow (18 Décembre 2005)

rentrés aussi  

Vite, les photos, n'est-ce-pas Benjamin ?


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Décembre 2005)

Bien content d'avoir revu des têtes bien sympathiques. 
 Ainsi que de nouvelles têtes, comme celle de ma jumelle MacG  , de Virpeen, et de Wizzz. 
... Sans oublier Thérèse. 

PS : Mention spéciale pour la petite visite touristique totalement improvisée autour de la Place d'Italie.


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2005)

TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> Premier rentré ?


Nan j'étais là avant  
Mais je jouais (et je testais gaim 2.0 sur un pécé  :affraid: )
_(Oui je fais des trucs passionnants la nuit quand j'ai pas sommeil)._



			
				TranXarnoss a dit:
			
		

> La phrase de la soirée :
> 
> "J'aime pas le chocolat"
> _Maiwen_.


Huhuhu

"Elle est joueuse"


----------



## valoriel (18 Décembre 2005)

bon ben... heu!! on vient de finir quoi 

commence à faire sommeil  :sleep: :sleep:







*m'enfin* ce fut une agréable soirée, rencontre de gens sympathiques, et fondation historique :love:


----------



## puregeof (18 Décembre 2005)

Bien rentré aussi.
Content de tous mieux vous connaître.
Bonne nuit


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2005)

Oups, enfin rentré :rateau:
Y a un bazar ici, je vous dis pas :mouais:


----------



## wizzz (18 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oups, enfin rentré :rateau:
> Y a un bazar ici, je vous dis pas :mouais:



Idem ! un petit tour sur MacG avant de dormir qq heures !
J'ai passé une super soirée ! Merci à tous, je suis ravie d'avoir pu faire aussi rapidement votre connaissance.


----------



## totomag (18 Décembre 2005)

je vais pas tarder à me plonger dans un sommeil profond..
Merci pour cette charmante soirée... :sleep:


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2005)

On a fait le plein pour cette der de 2005 
Superbe ambiance 

Bienvenue à nos deux dernières recrues : wizzz et totomag
Merci à Fanrem qui a pu s'arracher à son dur labeur pour nous rejoindre


----------



## FANREM (18 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> On a fait le plein pour cette der de 2005
> 
> Merci à Fanrem qui a pu s'arracher à son dur labeur pour nous rejoindre



Ca a été un plaisir, 
Super soirée, et j'ai été comme tous content de voir de nouvelles têtes  

RV pris en particulier avec Purgeof pour un concert a venir, 
un  amical a Olivier qu'on a toujours plaisir a revoir dans notre belle capitale, 
et
Spécial remerciements a Cillian pour les boites de chocolat   :love: 

pour ceux qui ont encore des doutes quant a venir, VIENDEZ


----------



## Cillian (18 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Wahou!! Réveil difficile ce matin, mais soirée très agréable.
J'espère que personne n'a de crise de foie  

Merci à FANREM pour m'avoir déposé à Vincennes (le dernier RER passait à 1 h 03).




*Nota :* Penser à renouveler ce type d'activité plus souvent.


----------



## valoriel (18 Décembre 2005)

content de voir que tout le monde est ravi de cette soirée

et tout le monde est bien rentré 

et un grand merci à filou p) pour ses chocolats...  :love:


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

mais j'en ai à peine mangé 2   ( ce qui est vrai )

rentrée à 1h30, réveillée par môman à 9h30 :
- alors tu es rentrée à quelle heure ?
- gnanaggrumimdss dodo

et hop elle a mis les choristes  alors je me suis pas levée avant midi


----------



## fredmac75 (18 Décembre 2005)

bien rentré, bonne discution avec le taxi Croate (probablement dubrovnik ou zagreb, hein puregeof et non le mont liban). Ai quand même réussi l'exploit de réveiller ma douce et tendre... quel saloperie ces mezzanines en bois...
Debout ce matin au champ du Mathéo à 12H30. 

Merci pour les chocos filou. Un bisou à tous. Et un spécial dédicace pour l'after after... hein WIZZ...


----------



## fredmac75 (18 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais j'en ai à peine mangé 2   ( ce qui est vrai )...



Ma chère Maïwen, la justification est le chemin le plus court pour l'enfer (proverbe Tadjik ou Abkaz)


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Ma chère Maïwen, la justification est le chemin le plus court pour l'enfer (proverbe Tadjik ou Abkaz)


(ou pas)


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2005)

"J'aime pas les chocolats" :hein: [Sic]


:bebe:


----------



## maiwen (18 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> "J'aime pas les chocolats" :hein: [Sic]
> 
> 
> :bebe:


" y'a même pas de p'tit chocolat dans leur chocolat  "


----------



## wizzz (18 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> " y'a même pas de p'tit chocolat dans leur chocolat  "



"Maman disait toujours, la vie c'est comme les chocolats, on ne sait jamais sur quoi on va tomber" (Forest Gump)


----------



## wizzz (18 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> "J'aime pas les chocolats" :hein: [Sic]
> 
> 
> :bebe:



Le barbu râle, c'est signe qu'il est en forme !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Le barbu râle, c'est signe qu'il est en forme !



t'a pas fallu trop de temps pour comprendre


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Le barbu râle, c'est signe qu'il est en forme !


Réveillé :rateau:
La forme, on verra plus tard 




QQu'il a le VR* :hosto:

Vieux Râleur :modo:​


----------



## wizzz (18 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'a pas fallu trop de temps pour comprendre



Je comprends mieux les barbus râleurs que mon mac !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends mieux les barbus râleurs que mon mac !



j'te dis pas pour les vieux râleurs...  :mouais:


----------



## wizzz (18 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> j'te dis pas pour les vieux râleurs...  :mouais:



"C'est dans les vieux barbus qu'on fait les meilleurs râleurs !"


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> "C'est dans les vieux barbus qu'on fait les meilleurs râleurs !"



je te laisse l'entière responsabilité de cette affirmation


----------



## FANREM (18 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends mieux les barbus râleurs que mon mac !


moi, c'est le contraire


----------



## wizzz (18 Décembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> moi, c'est le contraire



Salut FRançois ! De retour sur le Forum ?  
Bien digéré ?


----------



## FANREM (18 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Salut FRançois ! De retour sur le Forum ?
> Bien digéré ?



Le trottoir s'en souvient, moi pas   
Heureusement, ca va mieux aujourd'hui


----------



## iNano (18 Décembre 2005)

Coucou tout le monde ! 
La soirée fut très agréable, c'était cool de vous rencontrer ou vous revoir... :love: 
Gros bisous à tous !


----------



## FANREM (18 Décembre 2005)

Maintenant, on attend les photos. Il y en a eu tellement de prises ce soir là qu'il doit bien avoir de quoi alimenter la galerie


----------



## Cillian (18 Décembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, on attend les photos. Il y en a eu tellement de prises ce soir là qu'il doit bien avoir de quoi alimenter la galerie




C'est juste un premier aperçu...


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Décembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste un premier aperçu...


Dites-moi que je rêve... 
:affraid: Je ressemble à un monstre...! :affraid:
Rassure-moi, dis-moi que c'est un trucage numérique... :rateau: 

Une photo comme ça postée dans "C'est quoi ce film?", je dirais... L'attaque du Vampire Mutant...?


----------



## golf (18 Décembre 2005)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, on attend les photos. Il y en a eu tellement de prises ce soir là qu'il doit bien avoir de quoi alimenter la galerie


J'ai la flemme :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (18 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Rassure-moi, dis-moi que c'est un trucage numérique... :rateau:



Ah! non pas d'ça chez nous mon bon monsieur 




			
				Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dites-moi que je rêve...
> :affraid: Je ressemble à un monstre...! :affraid:
> Rassure-moi, dis-moi que c'est un trucage numérique... :rateau:
> 
> Une photo comme ça postée dans "C'est quoi ce film?", je dirais... L'attaque du Vampire Mutant...?



Poutant il me semble qu'un dragon (donc un monstre ) devrait être fier d'avoir un visage si fin    

Non ?


----------



## valoriel (18 Décembre 2005)

yen a un qui regarde pas le bon appareil  




merci pour les photos *et* le chocolat :love:


----------



## Virpeen (18 Décembre 2005)

Ben ça commence pas mal, ces galeries ! :love:
Si mon iDisk le veut bien (première tentative échouée), la mienne devrait voir le jour ce soir (jour/nuit... no comment... :rateau.


PS : Encore une fois : trop court, beaucoup trop court ce week-end...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Décembre 2005)

Ouais fait péter la galerie !    :love:


----------



## Virpeen (18 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ouais fait péter la galerie !    :love:


Ça charge, ça charge... 
Merci pour les courses de cet après-midi ! :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ça charge, ça charge...
> Merci pour les courses de cet après-midi ! :love: :love:




Pas de souci ! J'envoie ça très vite ...  Tu le mettras sous le sapin avec ton nouveau joujou !


----------



## Virpeen (18 Décembre 2005)

Alors en attendant le Père Noël, tu peux déjà regarder ces quelques photos (ici... ouais, je sais, mais l'option lien hypertexte est capricieuse sur macG  )... //mais non, faut pas dire ça.  

PS : Tu es l'auteur de beaucoup de ces photos, donc c'est aussi ta galerie, Stargazounet :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Alors en attendant le Père Noël, tu peux déjà regarder *ces quelques photos*... ouais, je sais, mais l'option lien hypertexte est capricieuse sur macG  )...
> 
> PS : Tu es l'auteur de beaucoup de ces photos, donc c'est aussi ta galerie, Stargazounet :love: :love: :love:


 Merci pour cette autre galerie.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Décembre 2005)

Superbe galerie !  :love:

Et c'est pas parce que certaines sont de moi et que l'extase chocolatée y figure en bonne place !   :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (18 Décembre 2005)

*Mais ? C'est un gateau au chocolat !!!!*:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Freelancer (18 Décembre 2005)

rhooo, du Kloug :love: :love: :love: merci monsieur presko :love:


----------



## totomag (19 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dites-moi que je rêve...
> :affraid: Je ressemble à un monstre...! :affraid:
> Rassure-moi, dis-moi que c'est un trucage numérique... :rateau:
> 
> Une photo comme ça postée dans "C'est quoi ce film?", je dirais... L'attaque du Vampire Mutant...?




Je le trouve très bien ce titre !!! Ah!! Ah!!:love:


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Alors en attendant le Père Noël, tu peux déjà regarder ces quelques photos (ici... ouais, je sais, mais l'option lien hypertexte est capricieuse sur macG  )... //mais non, faut pas dire ça.
> 
> PS : Tu es l'auteur de beaucoup de ces photos, donc c'est aussi ta galerie, Stargazounet :love: :love: :love:



Génial toutes ces photos ! Il faut que je réussisse à faire pareil avec les miennes !!! Je relie la notice en japonnais et j'essaye !!


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> *Mais ? C'est un gateau au chocolat !!!!*:love: :love: :love:




c'est plus des Ko mais des kilos tout court qu'on télécharge pour regarder cette photo de hummm miam miam au chocolat !!!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

On attends de voir le résultat ... Ca peut être folko cette histoire ...


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

2 minutes sur l'écran et 15 ans sur les hanches !!!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'est à peu prêt l'effet qu'il fait en vrai ! Cela dit si tu regardes les légendes ça en vaut la peine apparemment ... Enfin je dis ça je dis rien ...


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est à peu prêt l'effet qu'il fait en vrai ! Cela dit si tu regardes les légendes ça en vaut la peine apparemment ... Enfin je dis ça je dis rien ...



quelles légendes ?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Sous les photos de Virpeen dans sa galerie ... ici


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Sous les photos de Virpeen dans sa galerie ... ici



... "orgasme papillaire" !!!
Il va falloir classer cette discussion "X" (criptée et interdite au moins de 18 ans !)


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> ... "orgasme papillaire" !!!
> Il va falloir classer cette discussion "X" (criptée et interdite au moins de 18 ans !)



et interdit de simuler (je fais là référence à un barbu que je ne citerai pas et qui dit ne pas aimer les chocolats !)


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> et interdit de simuler (je fais là référence à un barbu que je ne citerai pas et qui dit ne pas aimer les chocolats !)


 ... mais je suis pas barbue


----------



## ithibautG5 (19 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Dites-moi que je rêve...
> :affraid: Je ressemble à un monstre...! :affraid:
> Rassure-moi, dis-moi que c'est un trucage numérique... :rateau:
> 
> Une photo comme ça postée dans "C'est quoi ce film?", je dirais... L'attaque du Vampire Mutant...?



Tiens apres un petit traitement


----------



## kathy h (19 Décembre 2005)

j'espère que je vous ai manqué  :love:


----------



## AOSTE (19 Décembre 2005)

J'ai encore raté une super teuf


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que je vous ai manqué  :love:



les bras cassés ont survévu :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est à peu prêt l'effet qu'il fait en vrai ! Cela dit si tu regardes les légendes ça en vaut la peine apparemment ... Enfin je dis ça je dis rien ...




Et pourtant au départ ce n'était qu'un simple gateau :


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

comme on dit ... c'est pas l'extérieur qui compte mais l'intérieur  :love:


----------



## TranXarnoss (19 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que je vous ai manqué  :love:



C'est surtout toi qui a manqué les boites de chocolat de l'after. Il y en avait des au chocolat noir, au chocolat au lait, certains emballés dans du papier doré, d'autres avec des petits morceaux dedans, au chocolat blanc même ... c bien dommage... le tout avec un vin chaud ou une autre boisson au degré d'alcool plus ou moins élevé. 

Edit : je remarque d'ailleurs que le Vulcania du ChantAirelle produit son effet sur Kathy h : inscription directe et sans hésitation.


----------



## Cillian (19 Décembre 2005)

...pour garder ses tablettes :



			
				coco à cacao a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des *chocolats* à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à *vbulletin*.



Ca pourrait peut-être marcher ?


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que je vous ai manqué  :love:


Bien sûr ma chérie :rateau: 
Sauf au dessert


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

totomag a dit:
			
		

> Je le trouve très bien ce titre !!! Ah!! Ah!!:love:



Cliquez sur la pièce jointe pour voir l'½uvre de totomag !!!


----------



## totomag (19 Décembre 2005)

cliquer sur la piece jointe


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

juste comme ça ... en général on sait comment fonctionne une pièce jointe


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2005)

[Note]Pensez à bannir totomag[/Note] :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Non mais après vous allez faire semblant de vous entendre aux bouffes etc.



ah bon  

:rateau:


----------



## totomag (19 Décembre 2005)

Bravo!! et merci à tous pour les photos, et la bonne humeur, le chocolat j'en peux plus, je vais faire une crise de foie!!. 
Bises à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

totomag a dit:
			
		

> le chocolat j'en peux plus, je vais faire une crise de foie!!.
> Bises à tous.



on ne peut dire ça de tout le monde...  :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## totomag (19 Décembre 2005)

J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'ils complotent quelque chose ces deux là!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

totomag a dit:
			
		

> J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'ils complotent quelque chose ces deux là!!!



ils étaient plongés dans une boîte de chocolat et discutaient des mérites comparés du chocolatier belge (fournisseur du roi) et de Weiss...  


_... mais y'a bien pire _:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:​


----------



## jahrom (19 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ah bon
> 
> :rateau:



Je me préparais à lui envoyer une grosse...caresse... à cette ch...armante femme... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _... mais y'a bien pire _:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:​



Thérèse a été l'objet d'un insoutenable chantage (une sombre histoire d'iPod nano avec une photo de chat dessus) de la part de cet individu (qui s'est donc montré violent tout au long de la soirée... :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## totomag (19 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un petit cadeau pour le gentil Monsieur qui nous à récalé en chocolat dimanche... en lui souhaitant de bonnes fêtes...:love:  (pièce jointe)


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ils étaient plongés dans une boîte de chocolat et discutaient des mérites comparés du chocolatier belge (fournisseur du roi) et de Weiss...
> 
> 
> _... mais y'a bien pire _:afraid: :afraid: :afraid:​




Ah non c'est faux !!! 

On comparaît les différentes tailles ...


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Ah non c'est faux !!!
> 
> On comparaît les différentes tailles ...


Vous aviez besoin de vous rapprocher autant pour voir ?!?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Bah oui que veux-tu c'est comme ça la nature ...


----------



## lumai (19 Décembre 2005)

c'est vrai qu'il faisait froid !


----------



## valoriel (19 Décembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai qu'il faisait froid !


tut tut tut... 

eux, ils étaient sous les sunlights :afraid: :afraid: 

j'ose pas imaginer la taille réelle...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais ce qu'on dit. Cheveux longs petites b... C'est connu ! On compense comme on peut !


----------



## golf (19 Décembre 2005)

Vi, vi 
A vous deux vous arriverez à quelque chose :rateau:


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> juste comme ça ... en général on sait comment fonctionne une pièce jointe



Wouah, Soph', la moqueuse !  Bon, je disais ça pour moi parce que je pensait que c'était une jaquette de film classique et qu'en ne cliquant pas dessus, j'avais pas vu le montage de totomag !!!
Les anciens, vous êtes priés d'être plus indulgent envers les nouveaux, sinon... je ne sais pas encore mais on va monter un groupes de rebellion !


----------



## Freelancer (19 Décembre 2005)

je suis présent s'il faut monter un groupe


----------



## fredmac75 (19 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Vi, vi
> A vous deux vous arriverez à quelque chose :rateau:


encore de la racaille à nettoyer au karcher ...
Moi, je dis ça, je dis rien glofounet ...

Pense bête :
--------------
en dessous de 60 kg c'est combien d'efferalgan codéïné déjà ???


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Y en a qu'on essayé de créer un groupe dissident ... Ils dorment au fond de la Seine avec des bottes en béton ..


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> encore de la racaille à nettoyer au karcher ...
> Moi, je dis ça, je dis rien glofounet..




Attends zy-vas c'est qui qu'tu traites de racaille de la casse là !!!?


----------



## fredmac75 (19 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Wouah, Soph', la moqueuse !  Bon, je disais ça pour moi parce que je pensait que c'était une jaquette de film classique et qu'en ne cliquant pas dessus, j'avais pas vu le montage de totomag !!!
> Les anciens, vous êtes priés d'être plus indulgent envers les nouveaux, sinon... je ne sais pas encore mais on va monter un groupes de rebellion !



Maiwen parmis les anciens... MDR. C'est vrai, ce soir là j'ai crus distinguer quelques cernes deci delà ...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Et des rides ....


----------



## fredmac75 (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Attends zy-vas c'est qui qu'tu traites de racaille de la casse là !!!?



et la tentative de "démontage" de la boîte de chocolat, c'est pas une preuve ça MONSIEUR. Encore heureux, qu'ils n'aient pas essayé d'y mettre le feux.


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Tu sais ce que je pense des foyers ...


----------



## Spyro (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce que je pense des foyers ...


T'en faut des doubles ?


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Ah non moi j'ai la vue perçante de l'oeil de Moscou !


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Maiwen parmis les anciens... MDR. C'est vrai, ce soir là j'ai crus distinguer quelques cernes deci delà ...


bon t'arrête maitenant !!! 

"j'ai 14 ans et demi dans 6 mois je suis plus une gamine"


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

"Heu ouais je suis une femmeuuuuh !"


----------



## fredmac75 (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> bon t'arrête maitenant !!!
> 
> "j'ai 14 ans et demi dans 6 mois je suis plus une gamine"


c'est bien ce qu'il nous a semblé... les rides, ou plutôt les ridules naissantes sur ton visage poupin.
Avec ça, le doute n'est plus permis : welcome chez les vieux... et si ça continue, bientôt presbyte...
Va y continu j'arrive au 500 ème.


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> c... et si ça continue, bientôt presbyte...



"presbytes" c'est inéluctable mais à la quarantaine seulement
En revanche "casses couilles", ça, c'est un don !


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> "Heu ouais je suis une femmeuuuuh !"


 mal placé ?  

fred, moi aussi j'ai été contente de te revoir  

bande de rats :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> "presbytes" c'est inéluctable mais à la quarantaine seulement
> En revanche "casses couilles", ça, c'est un don !




Et je le possède et l'utilise régulièrement !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Va y continu j'arrive au 500 ème.




Change pas de main ! :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mal placé ?
> 
> fred, moi aussi j'ai été contente de te revoir
> 
> bande de rats :rateau:



Mal placé ... Ca dépend pour qui ! 

Et tu sais les rats c'est mimi !


----------



## fredmac75 (19 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> "presbytes" c'est inéluctable mais à la quarantaine seulement
> En revanche "casses couilles", ça, c'est un don !


Mais non pas maiwen ... où vas-tu chercher une chose pareille ... et la solidarité féminine alors ? hein...


----------



## fredmac75 (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Change pas de main ! :rateau:


je ne sais plus si c'est la droite ou la gauche qui porte bohneur... quoiqu'avec les deux c'est mieux... enfin, il paraît...


----------



## puregeof (19 Décembre 2005)

Content de voir que vous êtes tous en forme.
Pas trop le temps de poster mais le coeur y est.
En tout ca supersoirée. Sympa les photos aussi. 
Un grand merci au barbu bougon pour avoir organisé cette soirée de mains de maître et mes plus plates excuses au chauffeur de taxi croate


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Content de voir que vous êtes tous en forme.
> Pas trop le temps de poster mais le coeur y est.
> En tout ca supersoirée. Sympa les photos aussi.
> Un grand merci au *barbu bougon* pour avoir organisé cette soirée de mains de maître et mes plus plates excuses au chauffeur de taxi croate









:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: 

j'dois faire erreur sur la personne  :rateau:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Peut-être que rasé c'est proche ... Non ? Bon ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être que rasé c'est proche ... Non ? Bon ... :rateau:



ta langue a probablement fourché: c'est épilé que tu voulais dire


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Cheveu sur la langue sans doute ...


----------



## maiwen (19 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ta langue a probablement fourché: c'est épilé que tu voulais dire


c'est pas tondu ? non ... bon ...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Les exigences de certains en fait pour leur venue ...


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

ouh là là, c'est festival ce soir ! Ambiance grosse déconne !!!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Et c'est seulement maintenant que tu rappliques ???


----------



## wizzz (19 Décembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Content de voir que vous êtes tous en forme.
> Pas trop le temps de poster mais le coeur y est.
> En tout ca supersoirée. Sympa les photos aussi.
> Un grand merci au barbu bougon pour avoir organisé cette soirée de mains de maître et mes plus plates excuses au chauffeur de taxi croate



Le corbeau croasse mais le taxi croate !!!


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Tu nous rattrapes à une vitesse folle malgré ton retard !


----------



## fredmac75 (19 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous rattrapes à une vitesse folle malgré ton retard !



concernant le taxi, je dirais même plus zagreb les yeux ...


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Ah non il a toujours une tête d'avance le fred !


----------



## Stargazer (19 Décembre 2005)

Et j'allais oublié ...

Pascal sors de ce corps !!!!


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous rattrapes à une vitesse folle malgré ton retard !



STARGAZER mon 100ème post est pour toi !!! :love:


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

ça y est, j'ai mes 3 étoiles !!!  
Le guide Michelin peut venir vérifier !!!


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> STARGAZER mon 100ème post est pour toi !!! :love:


Je te signale que le passage de crème à grande échelle sur une bergère, se fait uniquement dans le sens du poil...
Cela devait être dis...

tu les fais péter quand tes photos ?


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Mais tu fais que éditer ton message ma parole !!!  

PS : Tu vas voir toi la prochaine fois !


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu fais que éditer ton message ma parole !!!
> 
> PS : Tu vas voir toi la prochaine fois !



ben oui, que veux tu, n'ayant pu discuter avec toi lors de notre rendez-vous de vieux qu'on a, je m'en trouve tout émotionné... et zi va que j'édite à hue et à dia ...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

On va à vau-l'eau là !


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale que le passage de crème à grande échelle sur une bergère, se fait uniquement dans le sens du poil...
> Cela devait être dis...
> 
> tu les fais péter quand tes photos ?



quand j'aurai lu la notice en japonnais !!!


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On va à vau-l'eau là !


je dirais même plus : tant va la cruche (je ne nomme personne) à l'O, qu'à la fin elle me les brises

Pour m'accompagner dans ce 500 ème post, je ne pouvais réver mieux que toi...
Merci


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> Je te signale que le passage de crème à grande échelle sur une bergère, se fait uniquement dans le sens du poil...
> Cela devait être dis...
> 
> tu les fais péter quand tes photos ?



Fred, t'est vraiment membre de l'ASG ???


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> quand j'aurai lu la notice en japonnais !!!


Methode pour lire une notice en japonnais :
il faut faire pivoter la feuille de 90° ... 
*Attention soyez précis*, un degré de plus ou de moins et vous vous retrouvez avec du sud coréen... qui n'est pas, loin sans faut plus facile à lire... surtout dans nos contrés


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> je dirais même plus : tant va la cruche (je ne nomme personne) à l'O, qu'à la fin elle me les brises
> 
> Pour m'accompagner dans ce 500 ème post, je ne pouvais réver mieux que toi...
> Merci



La bergère est témoin ce soir de nos 100ème et 500ème post !!! Spéciale dédicace ce soir... au MacG Night... pour notre VIP aux cheveux longs !!!


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Fred, t'est vraiment membre de l'ASG ???



que veux tu, ma femme n'arrête pas de me le dire (et mon fils finit par m'écouter). Alors je finis par y croire ...


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> ...Spéciale dédicace ce soir... au MacG Night... pour notre VIP aux cheveux longs !!!



... et aux flôts vocaux bien huilés...


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Fred, t'est vraiment membre de l'ASG ???



non, c'est une joke entre la bergère, maïwen et moi... il pourrait d'ailleur t'en dire plus maintenant que notre benjamine et couchée... Les absents ont toujours tort...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Faut pas oublier notre ami Landru aussi dans l'histoire ...


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Le corbeau croasse mais le taxi croate !!!


Moins fort, tu vas attirer P.77


----------



## AntoineD (20 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Votre Sinerama :rateau:



ouh là là ça passe pas dans un écran de powerbook... enfin peut-être dans les nouveau mais le mien...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

T'es en retard j'ai déjà commencé à pratiquer un exorcisme comme il se doit !


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Moins fort, tu vas attirer P.77



dis moi glofounet, aux vues des images, tu ne serais pas en train de faire la promo du 30' de chez Apple, non ?


----------



## wizzz (20 Décembre 2005)

fredmac75 a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est une joke entre la bergère, maïwen et moi... il pourrait d'ailleur t'en dire plus maintenant que notre benjamine et couchée... Les absents ont toujours tort...



Faudra m'expliquer alors car j'aime beaucoup SAcha Guitry et ça m'intéresse !!!


----------



## fredmac75 (20 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Faudra m'expliquer alors car j'aime beaucoup SAcha Guitry et ça m'intéresse !!!



Ça nous fait un point commun... et Desproge dans un style quelque peu différent, quoique tout aussi délectable...


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas tondu ? non ... bon ...


Ecoutez la celle là, on lui presse le nez et il en sort encore du lait  






Bon, on commence à le parfumer au calva :rateau:


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2005)

Encore un reportage TV sur la violence conjugale :


----------



## Freelancer (20 Décembre 2005)

Pauvre Jahrom, on voit clairement sur la photo qu'il essaie de se protéger des coups de Malow... :rateau:  :love:


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> ouh là là ça passe pas dans un écran de powerbook... enfin peut-être dans les nouveau mais le mien...


C'est un truc anti-voyeurs


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre Jahrom, on voit clairement sur la photo qu'il essaie de se protéger des coups de Malow... :rateau:  :love:





			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les femmes*
> sont perfides.




C'est si vrai ... Voilà enfin la preuve ...    :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2005)

Désolé Pierre, j'ai gaffé dans l'édition de ton post 
J'ai cru éditer le mien qui contenait une bêtise :rateau:
Groß fatigue là :mouais:
Merci pour ton petit mot 
golf


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

Arrête pas la clope Taho! 



​


----------



## Virpeen (20 Décembre 2005)

Superbe photo WebO... encore une fois ! :love: :love:


----------



## golf (20 Décembre 2005)

Non, non, le nôtre a un pyjama rouge


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2005)

_Ça va plaire à maiwen cette photo _


----------



## Virpeen (20 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _Ça va plaire à maiwen cette photo _


Oups, oui... 
En plus, c'est moi qui l'ai prise... 

Désolée par avance, maiwen... :rose:


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2005)

Et il l'a enlevée !!!!  
Vous êtes lamentables  


Laissez moi juste le temps de la retrouver (la photo)  

Là voila, c'était de ça qu'il parlait Picouto 
(Et l'autre là si elle clique sur le lien, c'est pas ma faute  )
(On parie qu'elle le fait quand même ?    )


----------



## Virpeen (20 Décembre 2005)

Pfouhhhh....  ça ne veut plus rien dire ce que je vien de poster alors...  
Ben bravo !


----------



## AOSTE (20 Décembre 2005)

Que des belle photos


----------



## Virpeen (20 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et il l'a enlevée !!!!
> Vous êtes lamentables
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noooonnnn.... Tu crois qu'elle est aussi joueuse ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh noooonnnn.... Tu crois qu'elle est aussi joueuse ! :rateau:


elle aime les émotions fortes   (question d'âge :rateau: )


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh noooonnnn.... Tu crois qu'elle est aussi joueuse ! :rateau:




Non c'est juste une cliqueuse compulsive !


----------



## Virpeen (20 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle aime les émotions fortes   (question d'âge :rateau: )


Ah ben pour ça : j'en ai d'autres ! :rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (20 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> elle aime les émotions fortes   (question d'âge :rateau: )


...et ce qui sent le poisson ?...




(ok, je sors  )


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Le poisson .... Des sensations pures ... :rateau:


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Oh noooonnnn.... Tu crois qu'elle est aussi joueuse ! :rateau:


"Joueuse" oui c'est ça c'est le mot que je cherchais


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et il l'a enlevée !!!!
> Vous êtes lamentables
> 
> 
> ...


hey mais !!!

Bande de rats !!! vous êtes misérables !!! 

j'ai passé une soirée horrible à cause de ça !!!    

:sick:

ps : j'avais pas fait le rapprochement avec grug je pensais qu'il y'avait autre chose :rose:


----------



## Spyro (20 Décembre 2005)

(bingo  )


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (bingo  )


t'es vil


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Désolé Pierre, j'ai gaffé dans l'édition de ton post
> J'ai cru éditer le mien qui contenait une bêtise :rateau:
> Groß fatigue là :mouais:
> Merci pour ton petit mot
> golf


En gros, je disais que je te remerciais pour le post dans lequel tu fais *un récapitulatif de plusieurs galeries*, et j'ajoutais que j'en profitais pour te bouler vert. 
Et hop, je résume mon post édité en vert par erreur!


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Décembre 2005)

Bon ben voilà, je passe enfin par ici pour vous remercier tous pour cette soirée.
Avec un after bien sympa qui contenait des chocolats,
Et un after after dont on a aucune photos, et que c'est pas plus mal de le garder un peu mystérieux :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Et un after after dont on a aucune photos, et que c'est pas plus mal de le garder un peu mystérieux :love: :love:


 
Comme on a pas de bande son du retour en taxi, et c'est très bien comme ça aussi.


----------



## valoriel (20 Décembre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Et un after after dont on a aucune photos, et que c'est pas plus mal de le garder un peu mystérieux :love: :love:


si si ya des photos   

la suite pas MP


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Comme on a pas de bande son du retour en taxi, et c'est très bien comme ça aussi.


:afraid: rien que d'y penser :afraid:  

je pense même qu'on a du dissuader le taximan de continuer le taxi (si si ma phrase est française)


----------



## Stargazer (20 Décembre 2005)

Elle est française de peu alors ..


----------



## benjamin (20 Décembre 2005)

Avec un supplément de 2,70 pour la quatrième personne plus mon gracieux pourboire (pas envie de monnaie), ça a dû passer, rassure-toi.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je pense même qu'on a du dissuader le taximan de continuer le taxi (si si ma phrase est française)


 
Non, je l'ai croisé dimanche matin au devant d'une rame de métro à la première heure.


----------



## maiwen (20 Décembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Avec un supplément de 2,70 pour la quatrième personne plus mon gracieux pourboire (pas envie de monnaie), ça a dû passer, rassure-toi.


4ème personne ? qui ça ? 
avec moi on était 3 et demi  

bon :rose: 



			
				WebO a dit:
			
		

> Non, je l'ai croisé dimanche matin au devant d'une rame de métro à la première heure.



"suite à un incident de voyageur le trafic est interrompu gnagnagna"

j'me comprends


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> si si ya des photos
> 
> la suite pas MP


Ah bon...
Comment ce fait-ce que je n'ai pas vu...


----------



## benjamin (20 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> 4ème personne ? qui ça ?
> avec moi on était 3 et demi
> 
> bon :rose:



Oui, mais on a eu la mauvaise idée de mettre Taho devant (je vous vois sourire à 30km, vous deux). Donc ça se voyait un peu plus.


----------



## Cillian (20 Décembre 2005)

Faites part de votre Aventure à Monsieur Besson, il sera sûrement intéressé.


----------



## WebOliver (21 Décembre 2005)

Quel homme ce Valo... 




​


----------



## wizzz (22 Décembre 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> si si ya des photos
> 
> la suite pas MP



Comment ça, la suite par mp ??? Mais c'est pas beau ça de faire des cachoteries !!!
N'oublie pas que j'ai des photos compromettantes...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je n'ai pas fait de galerie. Juste quelques portraits ici et là. 




​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je n'ai pas fait de galerie. Juste quelques portraits ici et là.



joli


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je n'ai pas fait de galerie. Juste quelques portraits ici et là.
> 
> ​



Les bonnes tronches de MacGé !!! 

C'est marrant, cette passion grandissante pour le N&B à l'heure où le numérique explose sa mère... 

En tout cas ça rend bien


----------



## supermoquette (22 Décembre 2005)

l'aurait été mal s'il y avait eu un nombre impair de personnes


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> l'aurait été mal s'il y avait eu un nombre impair de personnes



Non, mais je n'ai pas tout le monde là.  L'ombre de golf plane par exemple.


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2005)

Tu aurais pu adoucir ces portraits bien sombres


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais pu adoucir ces portraits bien sombres



Dis aussi que ces NB manquent de couleur.  On attend les tiens avec impatience...


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On attend les tiens avec impatience.


Lesquels ?

Si tu comptes mettre ma tronche en N&B aussi sombre ici, pas d'accord


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si tu comptes mettre ma tronche en N&B aussi sombre ici, pas d'accord


T'inquiètes, je n'ai pas de portrait de toi montrables.


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2005)

Oufff 

Plus sérieusement, pourquoi tu ne les as pas adoucies ces portraits ?
La photo, c'est pas, je shoote, j'expose !
Surtout en N&B, cela se travaille.


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Dis aussi que ces NB manquent de couleur.  On attend les tiens avec impatience...



...et vlan !    



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Oufff
> 
> Plus sérieusement, pourquoi tu ne les as pas adoucies ces portraits ?
> La photo, c'est pas, je shoote, j'expose !
> Surtout en N&B, cela se travaille.



Très cher Golf, vous devez être dans le club (ouarf ouarf &#8211; pardon [sic]) très fermé des écrans bizarres parce que, hormis son propre portrait, ces photos sont plutôt pas mal.

Ou alors c'est une question de goût 

Un peu comme le choix tragique du grade... de 0 à 5


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Oufff
> 
> Plus sérieusement, pourquoi tu ne les as pas adoucies ces portraits ?
> La photo, c'est pas, je shoote, j'expose !
> Surtout en N&B, cela se travaille.



On ne m'y reprendra plus à passer du temps à choisir des photos, des portraits, les reprendre, les trier, et essayer d'en faire quelque-chose de sympa, d'original, pour au final recevoir de telles remarques gratuites (d'un pro de la photo j'oubliais)... gratuites comme souvent la modération de ce forum Rendez-vous.

Salut.


----------



## Cillian (22 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, la suite par mp ??? Mais c'est pas beau ça de faire des cachoteries !!!
> N'oublie pas que j'ai des photos compromettantes...




Ces photos qu' on promet, tente de les poster...


----------



## Malow (22 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Comment ça, la suite par mp ??? Mais c'est pas beau ça de faire des cachoteries !!!
> N'oublie pas que j'ai des photos compromettantes...



on attend !!!


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2005)

AntoineD a dit:
			
		

> Très cher Golf, vous devez être dans le club (ouarf ouarf ? pardon [sic]) très fermé des écrans bizarres parce que, hormis son propre portrait, ces photos sont plutôt pas mal.
> 
> Ou alors c'est une question de goût
> 
> Un peu comme le choix tragique du grade... de 0 à 5


Je les trouve bien trop sombres, c'est tout 
De plus cela ne correspond pas à la réalité de l'événement qui fut joyeux :rose: 
On va pas en faire un fromage :rateau:



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On ne m'y reprendra plus à passer du temps à choisir des photos, des portraits, les reprendre, les trier, et essayer d'en faire quelque-chose de sympa, d'original, pour au final recevoir de telles remarques gratuites (d'un pro de la photo j'oubliais)... gratuites comme souvent la modération de ce forum Rendez-vous.


C'est si grave que de te dire que tu assombris le portrait de gens qui sont tout sauf sombres


----------



## WebOliver (22 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est si grave que de te dire que tu assombris le portrait de gens qui sont tout sauf sombres



Relis-toi, tu as sauté quelques lignes. La suite par MP.


----------



## iNano (22 Décembre 2005)

Perso je trouve tes portraits très sympas WebO  
Après, on aime ou on n'aime pas  :rateau: Moi j'adore ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (22 Décembre 2005)

si je peux me permettre ... je me permets 
perso je ne les trouve pas SI sombres ces photos (ex : valo bah il a pas l'air sombre du tout il a un regard tout pétillant ) ... 
et puis il faut avouer que la lumière dans le café était pas forcément super bonne pour les photos (je le sais je me suis retrouvée avec une gueule verte )
et puis flute, on est dans le fil de la bouffe pas dans "Postez vos plus beaux ... montages photos" 

enfin, que les photos soient assombries ou non, on se rappelle de cette soirée comme d'une bonne soirée ... pas sombre du tout (sauf dans le taxi mais ... bon ... il était tard ) 

alors fètpochier©


----------



## iNano (22 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors fètpochier©


:love: :love: :love:


Edit : Vbulletin à la noix... :mouais:


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> alors fètpochier©



Ouais, sinon, on sort les chaînes de mob et on va niquer des tibias. toc.


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Décembre 2005)

iNano a dit:
			
		

> Perso je trouve tes portraits très sympas WebO
> Après, on aime ou on n'aime pas  :rateau: Moi j'adore ! :love:


 Pareil.


----------



## Cillian (22 Décembre 2005)

Moi non plus je ne les trouve pas si so bres ces portraits


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2005)

Ben tu vois WebO, je suis seul contre tous :bebe:


----------



## Human-Fly (22 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois WebO, je suis seul contre tous :bebe:


 
 Absolument.


----------



## AOSTE (22 Décembre 2005)

Alors les garçons c'est fini cette prise de tête pour si peu.

C'est le passage du père Noël qui vous rends nerveux, adopter la ZEN attitude


----------



## jahrom (22 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ben tu vois WebO, je suis seul contre tous :bebe:



Non t'es pas seul.

J'aime pas car je suis pas dessus....


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Non t'es pas seul.
> 
> J'aime pas car je suis pas dessus....



...Bon, je propose que l'on règle cette querelle au cours d'un tournoi de balle au camp 



(...non, j'ai pas dit 'balle au con'...  )


----------



## Malow (22 Décembre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas car je suis pas dessus....



m'aurais tu menti ?


:rateau:


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> m'aurais tu menti ?
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Bon ! la scène de ménage : en mp, siouplé... 


(putain je suis drôle moi aujourd'hui - sic).


...


----------



## wizzz (22 Décembre 2005)

Moi c'est pas les photos que j'aime, c'est les gens qui sont dessus !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## AntoineD (22 Décembre 2005)

wizzz a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est pas les photos que j'aime, c'est les gens qui sont dessus !!!   :love:  :love:  :love:



...'tain, moi c'est le contraire ! 


(mouarf mouarf mouarf  )


----------



## totomag (25 Décembre 2005)

Quand il s'agit de critiquer, il y a du monde, je vois!! Je propose au plus observateurs de trouver l'intru extrait des photos de WebOlivier qui à eu la gentilesse de nous envoyer ses portraits irrécupérable, d'ailleurs!!  

BON NOEL A TOUS


----------



## wizzz (31 Décembre 2005)

totomag a dit:
			
		

> Quand il s'agit de critiquer, il y a du monde, je vois!! Je propose au plus observateurs de trouver l'intru extrait des photos de WebOlivier qui à eu la gentilesse de nous envoyer ses portraits irrécupérable, d'ailleurs!!
> 
> BON NOEL A TOUS



... c'est un teasing pour nous souhaiter demain minuit une bonne année... "poil au nez" ???


----------



## wizzz (31 Décembre 2005)

bon, totomag, t'as jusqu'à demain minuit pour passer la barre des 100 messages !!!


----------



## Stargazer (31 Décembre 2005)

Et tes cours de japonais ça en est où depuis le temps ..?


----------



## El_ChiCo (31 Décembre 2005)

ca roule...


----------



## wizzz (31 Décembre 2005)

euh... je crois que la bergère fait ici alusion aux clichés que je n'est tours pas rendus public (il faut que je lise la notice en japonais !!!)


----------



## El_ChiCo (31 Décembre 2005)

oui je sais.  
T'as bien tourné le truc de 90° ?


----------



## wizzz (31 Décembre 2005)

dites, on gagne quoi quand on passe la barre des 100 points disco ???
soyez généreux... plus que 3 et je commence 2006 avec 100 points !!!


----------



## Stargazer (31 Décembre 2005)

Tu gagnes rien !


----------



## Human-Fly (31 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tu gagnes rien !


 Si. 


 Un petit carré vert foncé de plus sous le nombre total de ses post, comme elle ne va d'ailleurs pas tarder à le réaliser, puisque c'est déjà fait. 

 Puis elle gagne aussi le droit de s'approcher du bar et de commander un Gini&#8482;.


----------



## wizzz (31 Décembre 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Si.
> Un petit carré vert foncé de plus sous le nombre total de ses post, comme elle ne va d'ailleurs pas tarder à le réaliser, puisque c'est déjà fait.



... ça y est, j'ai réalisé !!!  Merci les garçons  
dites donc faudrait p'têt voir à se coucher si on veut voir la pendule sonner minuit demin soir !


----------



## Stargazer (31 Décembre 2005)

Wizzz je vais t'apprendre un truc ... Vers 4h du mat' quand tu postes si ça rame il n'est pas nécessaire de cliquer plusieurs fois sur le bouton envoi ... car si tu le fais voilà ce que ça donne ! Une chaîne de double post !


----------



## wizzz (31 Décembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Wizzz je vais t'apprendre un truc ... Vers 4h du mat' quand tu postes si ça rame il n'est pas nécessaire de cliquer plusieurs fois sur le bouton envoi ... car si tu le fais voilà ce que ça donne ! Une chaîne de double post !



... oups ! La floodeuse a été démasquée... 
j'ai changé d'avatar... pour 2006, wizzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, je sort de ma boîte !!!


----------



## Taho! (1 Janvier 2006)

Toutes les photos ont-elles bien été postées ?

Donc, 15 jours après, je dirais que c'était une bouffe très sympa, ça change du champ de mars !  C'est pas dit que je sois de retour pour une bouffe avant un moment...

Merci encore pour ces bons moments :love: et ça fait plaisir de voir de nouvelles têtes ! 

Un bisous aux filles qui ont fait le déplacement exprès, ça m'a fait plaisir de vous revoir ! :love:


----------



## Virpeen (2 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Toutes les photos ont-elles bien été postées ?
> 
> Donc, 15 jours après, je dirais que c'était une bouffe très sympa, ça change du champ de mars !  C'est pas dit que je sois de retour pour une bouffe avant un moment...
> 
> ...


Bisous Tahounet :love: 
Et excellente année 2006 à tous !


----------



## iNano (2 Janvier 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Un bisous aux filles qui ont fait le déplacement exprès, ça m'a fait plaisir de vous revoir ! :love:


Oui, gros bisous ! See you tout bientôt on espère ! :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (2 Janvier 2006)

Et cette à cette heure-ci qu'on rentre ???


----------



## iNano (2 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et cette à cette heure-ci qu'on rentre ???


Voui môssieur... Nous on était dans des contrées lointaines pour fêter la nouvelle année... Qui plus est, avec tout ce qu'on a mangé, on était plus lourdes au retour qu'à l'aller, alors forcément, le voyage a pris plus de temps...


----------



## Stargazer (2 Janvier 2006)

Vous aviez quelle voiture ? Parce que dans les montées ça devait être folklo ...


----------



## Virpeen (2 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Vous aviez quelle voiture ? Parce que dans les montées ça devait être folklo ...


Ah ebn c'est malin ça ! 
La limousine grand confort que tu connais, Stargazounet ! :love:


----------

